
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking Freelancer? (December 2019) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.<p>Bonsai (YC W16) (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hellobonsai.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hellobonsai.com</a>) offers freelance contracts, proposals, invoices, etc.
======
joshmanders
SEEKING WORK | Dubuque, IA USA | REMOTE ONLY Full snack JavaScript developer
well versed in React.js, Vue.js, Node.js, GraphQL, React-Native, Webpack,
Docker, and Dokku.

I eat sleep and breathe JavaScript. So much so that my license plate is NODEJS
[https://twitter.com/joshmanders/status/853640782460456960](https://twitter.com/joshmanders/status/853640782460456960)

I've contributed heavily to open source both in tools I use, and my own code
being open sourced. You can see my github profiles at
[https://github.com/joshmanders](https://github.com/joshmanders) (personal)
and [https://github.com/aniftyco](https://github.com/aniftyco) (my company
org)

I'm building an application performance monitoring service on top of Google
Lighthouse you can see at [https://appmetrics.co](https://appmetrics.co)

I'm available for whatever you need. If I don't know it, I can pick up on it
quickly to get the job done.

Email me josh@joshmanders.com make sure to mention this thread.

~~~
edoceo
Upvote for "full snack"

~~~
joshmanders
[https://full.snack.dev/for-hire](https://full.snack.dev/for-hire) ;)

~~~
projektfu
Nicely done.

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote or Europe preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

------
dinoreic
I'm a seasoned expert with 15+ years of experience building my own web
products and helping other companies do the same, both remotely and on-site
(US and EU).

Specialities: Ruby (on Rails, Solidus), JavaScript (React, Vue, Svelte),
PostgreSQL, AWS, HTML/SCSS, HTTP, Microservices

For the last 10+ years, I held numerous team lead positions and have worked
with both early-stage startups and large established companies. I have a lot
of experience with scripting languages, micro-service architectures, server
setups, and the web in general.

I'm available for both part and full-time contracts starting next week.

Get in touch: reic.dino@gmail.com |
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dinoreic/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dinoreic/)

------
meganlanziello
SEEKING FREELANCER FOR: (any or all of the following):

1) Server and Web Server and Hosting Management (Plesk running on Centos or
equivalent) at AWS, Google Cloud, Azure, Rackspace, Mediatemple etc.)

2) And Separately: a) Wordpress site design (and/or Squarespace Wix simple
sites) b) Static HTML site design (non Wordpress) (Person should have either
'a' or 'b' or both).

The above are two different requirements fine if one person can do both or
different people for each would be typical.

The above would be to support our existing client base due.

Important: Ok if you only know one part of the above multiple freelancers
would be fine.

~~~
qsmrf
Hi there,

Have experience with A and B More of A and B. Most recent website created:
[http://umairnajeebkhan.com/](http://umairnajeebkhan.com/)

Thanks.

------
conorh
SEEKING WORK: Remote - Three person design and development team working
together for over 10 years (individually with 20+ years experience) Locations:
Tampa, FL / Maine / San Francisco Remote: Yes (or local to one of those areas)
Technologies and Skills: Design, UX, Rails, Go, React, Javascript, Angular,
MySql, Postgres, Redis, Redshift, Aurora, CSS/HTML/SASS, Docker, AWS, Google
etc. Email: hi@squaremill.com Website:
[https://squaremill.com](https://squaremill.com) (recent projects @
[https://squaremill.com/projects](https://squaremill.com/projects)) We have
extensive experience in building applications from design, through
implementation and ongoing management. We have incredibly happy clients over
the last 10 years and happy to put you in touch with them. Because we have
worked together as a team for so long we are extremely efficient - we pride
ourselves on that along with being predictable and responsive. We can an plug
into an existing team to fill holes (design, tech) or can work as a
design/developer team to get built what you need from soup to nuts. Experience
in building healthcare applications, retail applications, financial apps,
custom CMS, phone apps, real estate, high throughput message delivery. You
name it we've probably built something like it at some point in our careers :)

------
rasikjain
SEEKING WORK ~ Greater New York, NY ~ 100% Remote

Technologies:

    
    
        • Web: ReactJs | ES6/7 | TypeScript | Redux | Node.js | Express.js | AngularJs | HTML5 | Bootstrap
    
        • Microsoft: .NET Core | C# | Asp.Net MVC | Web API | Linq | Entity Framework
    
        • Data: SQL Server | MySQL | MongoDB | Redis | CouchDB
    
        • Cloud: AWS | Azure | Docker | S3 | EC2 | SQS | SNS | RDS
    
        • Packages & Tools: Axios | GraphQL | Redux | WebPack | Babel | NPM | Git | Jenkins | Splunk | SumoLogic | Jira | Sitecore
     

Email: jainrasik [at] gmail.com

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.rasikjain.com/resume/](https://www.rasikjain.com/resume/)

Stackoverflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-
jain](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-jain)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/)

Github: [https://github.com/rasikjain](https://github.com/rasikjain)

About: Experienced (15+ years) Software Engineer & Architect with experience
in FULL-STACK applications in React.js / TypeScript / C# / AWS / Cyber
Security. Worked in different roles dealing with Product Development, Solution
& Enterprise Architecture, Security & Cloud.

------
gilli
SEEKING WORK - Remote - A designer who can code!

Portfolio at: [https://gilli.is](https://gilli.is) Over eight years of
experience of working in Fin-tech, Journalism, TV and Media, Health, Science,
and more. I love working projects that are challenging, the more complex, the
better! Fin-Tech case studies available upon request.

I can provide the following for you:

\- Design — Whether you need a design from scratch, a redesign, or you're
having issues with a small part of you product, I can design it.

\- Front-end Development — I can build the design into a pixel perfect
product, this is rare among us designers and has proven to be extremely
powerful for the end result since there is less wasted effort.

\- Analysis — Your users know everything that's wrong with your product but
have difficulty communicating it. Often it comes out in anger and frustration.
That's where my usability and experience analysis comes in. I'll review your
app from an outsider and expert point of view, and give you actionable
feedback.

\- Free advice — You might not be sure if I am the right fit and I very well
might not be. I can help you figure out the best direction to go, for free.

I take my work very serious and put a lot of work into good communication,
good planning, and, last but not least, properly understanding your product so
that we can produce great results.

Contact me at gilli@hn.gilli.is

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a full-stack developer with 18 years experience. My specialties are Rails,
Postgres and Chef/AWS. I'm also very comfortable in Javascript, Python, and a
few other things.

At the low level I've done paid work writing custom Postgres extensions with C
and SIMD CPU instructions and implementing performance-critical network
services with Rust. At the high level I can design and wireframe features,
show their business value, talk to customers, lead other developers, mentor,
consult on application architecture, and advise on scaling/performance. You
don't want me to pick your color scheme though. :-)

I am reliable, easy to work with, quick to turn things around, and a good
communicator. I can work solo or on a team, either as lead or a team member. I
value client satisfaction as highly as technical excellence.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[https://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](https://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays](https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/active_model_serializers_pg](https://github.com/pjungwir/active_model_serializers_pg)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, NYC, or Remote

We are a remote 4-person full-stack design and dev team. Our portfolio:
[https://stratosphere.digital](https://stratosphere.digital). Some recent
projects we've worked on: [https://divvydose.com](https://divvydose.com),
[https://emulatebio.com](https://emulatebio.com),
[https://conveyour.com](https://conveyour.com),
[http://shoptwigs.com](http://shoptwigs.com),
[https://caster.io](https://caster.io).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Sass, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We offer hourly rates and discounted monthly retainer options. Contact: via
our website or you can contact me directly at eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel possible depending on location and duration.

Location: UK / Berlin

What I do: I take MVPs that you’ve outgrown and upgrade them to support the
next stage of your growth.

There could be any number of reasons why your current system is holding you
back. Wherever you’re starting to feel the pinch, the price of ownership is
that you don’t have the luxury of saying “that part’s not my problem” or “I
don’t get involved at that level.”

You won’t hear it from me, either.

20 years handling a wide variety of IT roles and projects mean that I can help
through the whole process from high-level strategy right down to code, all
based on a deep technical foundation.

In the past I've been a network engineer, run large-scale Debian installations
doing devops before it had a name, and been responsible for servers in
Antarctica. I have experience with a wide range of different Unix tools and
technologies, at various levels of the stack. This gives me the ability—and
the perspective—to pick the best combination of tools for any particular
project, rather than simply treating everything as a nail because all I have
is a hammer.

Buzzwords: Debian, Ubuntu, AWS, PostgreSQL, Clojure, Elixir, Perl (5 & 6),
Common Lisp, Rust, Ruby, Go, Arduino / AVR, FreeBSD

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

~~~
lizmat
Re "Perl (5 & 5)": if you really want to be buzzword compliant, that should
read "Perl, Raku", as Perl 6 has been renamed to Raku
([https://raku.org](https://raku.org)) using the #rakulang tag for social
media.

------
sjsamson
SEEKING WORK

Location: San Francisco, CA, USA

Remote: Preferred, but on-site is fine

Willing to relocate: No

Resume/CV: [https://linkedin.com/in/suri-samson](https://linkedin.com/in/suri-
samson)

Email: sjsamson86 at gmail d0t com

Technologies: Computing Infrastructure (Servers, Networking, Storage),
GNU/Linux, Docker, Kubernetes, VMware, OpenStack, CI/CD, Distributed Systems

About me: I'm a Bay Area native and lifelong technologist. Built my first
computer when I was 8, got exposed UNIX/Linux systems and installed Red Hat
Linux and Slackware in late 1900s, which sparked my interest in technology and
set me on the path I am on. Experience and skills in the
Systems/Infrastructure/DevOps/SRE space, from the physical layer (data center
and computer hardware) up to supporting apps in production and the developers
that build them. Recent years focused on the emerging cloud native computing
stack, helping software developers and organizations be successful with it. I
bring a systems theory approach to thinking about and solving problems. Have
many areas of interest, and am also interested in applying my skillset into
various other (not traditionally considered tech) industries and verticals
like transportation, energy, water, agriculture, etc. that can have a large
positive societal impact.

------
oldboyFX
SEEKING WORK | EU | Remote two-person web development team, also hireable
individually

My partner and I have extensive experience in architecting, building, and
managing large custom-made web applications.

Recent projects: [https://codetree.co/case-studies](https://codetree.co/case-
studies)

I (Ivor) specialize in front-end, but also do back-end(node) and UX design
(JS/TypeScript/Babel, React, Webpack, GraphQL, ESLint, CSS etc.).

My partner (Vedran) specializes in back-end, DevOps, system administration
(Ruby on Rails, Java, PostgreSQL, Elastic, Docker, AWS, etc.), and also does
light front-end work.

Throughout the last decade we worked with US/EU based clients to help them
build Airbnb-like platforms, music streaming apps,
healthcare/finance/construction apps, real-time GPS vehicle tracking suites,
core systems of big data platforms (millions of daily transactions) and more.

We mostly collaborate with tech companies, but also have a lot of positive
experiences assuming CTO-for-hire roles to work with non-technical founders.

Both of us are immediately available for full/part time contracts. The rate is
approximately $90/hour depending on engagement details.

Read more: [https://codetree.co/](https://codetree.co/)

Get in touch: ivor@codetree.co | Skype: ivor.reic (11am-10pm UTC)

------
Robin_Message
SEEKING WORK | Cambridge/London UK or Remote

I'm a software engineer with 10+ years of programming experience. I've helped
startups get started and big companies keep going.

This past month I've been doing some work for a HN user I met in a previous
hiring thread; their response to my work: _" Thank you! I've played with it a
bit and it looks very impressive! Way better than what I imagined this project
could be."_

If you have web projects, then there's a good chance I've worked on something
similar before and will be able to hit the ground running. If you need more
general programming, I can do it. If you're doing something a bit esoteric,
that would definitely suit me – I've done FPGAs, network protocols, more ETL
than you can shake a stick at, and devising novel algorithms.

I haven't yet found a programming language that I'm not productive in. In the
last 5 years I've written (at least) C#, Java, Python, Javascript (browser and
Node.js), and Ruby professionally. Earlier this year, I quickly picked up
Typescript, and soon helped the rest of the team understand it better.

I'm friendly and easy-going, enjoy mentoring and working with other
developers. I'm happiest on fixed-term projects that I can complete on a
schedule that suits both of us, and my clients have been very happy with this
process too.

My consulting website is
[https://www.lambdacambridge.com](https://www.lambdacambridge.com)

Email: robin [at] the website above

------
nbaksalyar
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE or UK

I'm a senior Rust engineer with experience in compilers, distributed systems,
networking (including decentralized networks), native libraries & APIs, and
performance optimization.

Email: nikita.baksalyar@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nbaksalyar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nbaksalyar/)

Website: [http://nbaksalyar.github.io/](http://nbaksalyar.github.io/)

------
unleashit
SEEKING WORK | Portland, OR or REMOTE

Front End Engineer (Full Stack Javascript) with 20 years of experience working
with startups to enterprise. My specialty is currently the front end and
React, although I'm also skilled in Node.js and PHP/Drupal/Wordpress.

I'm available for either substantial projects or as part of your team, on a
temporary or possibly a permanent basis (I am happy to consider a full time
employment in the right case).

Skills: Javascript ES6+, Typescript, React/Redux, Node.js, HTML, CSS, React
Native, Angular, REST, GraphQL, Webpack, Babel, Postgres, Mysql, Mongo, Linux,
Nginx, Docker, AWS, Lambda, PHP, Drupal, Wordpress and more.

Things I'm good at: user friendly, performant, modern UIs made with current
best practices, single page apps, creating or integrating web services and
APIs, backend, deployment, CMS development/theming and more.

Note: I'm no longer interested in taking the lead in design/ux, sorry! Haven't
kept up.

Website: [https://jasongallagher.org](https://jasongallagher.org)

Github: [https://github.com/unleashit](https://github.com/unleashit)

You can reach me via the contact form on my website. There's also a real time
chat you're welcome to use if you have any questions or want to say hello!

------
promptworks
SEEKING FREELANCER | Philadelphia & New York | Local only

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications,
APIs, products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work.

We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python, Elixir, and JavaScript (mostly
React and React-Native).

As PromptWorks grows, so does demand on our engineering team. We often find
ourselves fielding development inquiries from excellent clients working
outside our preferred stacks and expertise or we occasionally don’t have
enough staff to fill out a team with employees. In those cases, we like to
work with seasoned, versatile contractors that are excited to dive in. We are
seeking experienced freelance engineers to mutually expand our business.

Skills we are currently looking for:

    
    
        - Ruby & Rails
        - Elixir & Phoenix
        - Azure, especially with Kubernetes & Terraform
        - Python
        - React, Angular
        - React Native
        - Vue.js
        - .NET
        - iOS, Android
    

[https://www.promptworks.com/contracting](https://www.promptworks.com/contracting)

------
uproar
SEEKING WORK | Europe | Full Stack Development | REMOTE

Product engineer and frontend architect with ~12 years of development
experience at high growth SaaS startups and UX agencies.

I can help you with:

\- Building your MVP / MLP

\- Designing or improving your frontend architecture

\- Testing strategies for bulletproof UIs

\- Performance and accessibility auditing

\- Component design and design systems

\- Advice on development processes and code reviews

\- Dealing with those legacy styles that nobody wants to touch (and how to
prevent this in the future)

I typically work with React / Svelte / Node.js / Go

Contact: uproar.dev@gmail.com

------
jeffmk
SEEKING WORK - Remote (US-based; UTC-5)

Experienced senior full-stack developer specializing in prototype/MVP
development, automation/process improvement, and ad-hoc problem solving.

Have worked across multiple industries: finance, NGOs, academia, startup,
insurance, marketing, politics.

Looking for projects starting in January 2020 onward, with roughly 1- to
6-month timelines and budgets ~US$20k-100k. Prefer to bill hourly or day rate,
but by milestone is fine too.

Proactive communicator with good time-management skills. Have worked with
clients found via HN, some over several years. References available upon
request.

Preferred tech stack:

    
    
        - Backend: Python/Flask, Ruby/Rails, Clojure
        - DB: PostgreSQL or NoSQL
        - Frontend: Responsive HTML5, moderate JavaScript/Vue, ClojureScript
        - Platform: AWS, Heroku, Linux VPS
    

Site: [https://jeffkayser.com](https://jeffkayser.com)

Portfolio:
[https://jeffkayser.com/portfolio/](https://jeffkayser.com/portfolio/)

Contact: [https://jeffkayser.com/contact/](https://jeffkayser.com/contact/) or
hn.2019-12@firesteel.consulting

GitHub: [https://github.com/jeffkayser](https://github.com/jeffkayser)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeffkayser](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeffkayser)

------
ag_user123
SEEKING WORK | Europe | Remote

I am a freelance full-stack web developer with over six years of experience
delivering software. I have worked for clients all around the world in many
different industries. I have delivered solutions for startups, digital
agencies and big companies, such as Apple. I have background in computer
science and am able to create everything from small business websites to
custom web applications.

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6+, Node.js, Koa(Express), React.js, Gatsby,
GraphQL, Redux, D3.js, Wordpress, React Native, Webpack, PostgreSQL,
Bootstrap, Heroku, Firebase, TypeScript and more.

Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6MR_ja/view)

Email: mail@andrejgajdos.com

Personal Website: [https://andrejgajdos.com](https://andrejgajdos.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos)

Github: [https://github.com/AndrejGajdos](https://github.com/AndrejGajdos)

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, React, React Native, Redux, MobX,
GraphQL, React Native, Kubernetes, Express, Koa, Next.js, MySQL, Postgres,
MongoDB, Redis, Firebase, Terraform, CloudFormation, CircleCI, Codeship,
GitLab, Jenkins

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2019/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2019/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte_190326.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

Rate: €85/hr

From 2005 until 2015 I ran my own development company. Since 2015 I’ve been
using that experience to help companies and development teams take ‘the next
step’. The next step in delivering higher quality products, the next step in
gaining higher developer velocity and the next step in being a more
predictable in planning and outcome.

I strongly believe the following factors help in taking this next step: 1.
Never compromise in code quality. 2. Standardize as much as possible (to
prevent reinventing the wheel and focus on adding value) 3. Automate
everything 4. Create a safe to fail environment.

------
samsk
SEEKING WORK | EU/US | Remote

I'm a project leader, backend and database developer, system admin and
automation expert with over 15 years of experience in various programming
languages, open source technologies, systems integration and system
administration. I've built several projects from bottom up, maintained several
'unmaintainable' legacy systems and migrated them to new technologies. I'm
specializing in SQL consulting and mentoring and system architecture design
(CTO for hire)...

Skills:

    
    
      * C, C++, Perl, Shell, PHP, Lua, Go, Java...doesn't matter
    
      * SQL, PostgreSQL, Oracle, MySQL, DWH
    
      * SOLR, ElasticSearch, Nginx+Lua (OpenResty)
    
      * Web Scrapping, XML+XSLT, ETL pipelines, DWH building, BI reporting
    
      * Ansible, DevOps/Monitoring with Prometheus, Grafana, Telegraf, Loki...
    

Github: [https://github.com/samsk/](https://github.com/samsk/)

OSS Projects: [https://devel.dob.sk/](https://devel.dob.sk/)

Email: ja.hn3[at]mailnull.com or [https://dob.sk/hire-
me/](https://dob.sk/hire-me/)

------
jaeckel
SEEKING WORK | Remote worldwide, preferred On-Site Freiburg(DE)/Basel(CH)
Region | Embedded Systems, FPGA

I'm Steffen, an embedded systems engineer, experienced in hardware-software-
co-design. Especially the development of bare-metal and linux-based
applications, drivers and also FPGA IP.

C, VHDL, VUnit, AsciiDoc, Yocto, Xilinx, Intel/Altera

[https://github.com/sjaeckel](https://github.com/sjaeckel)

hn@jaeckel.eu

Get in touch with me for my full CV.

------
AbstractMichael
SEEKING FREELANCER | InstaLOD | C++/Qt Software Developer | Stuttgart, DE |
Remote

InstaLOD is a technology company that builds software that enables enterprise
and entertainment companies to create magical 3D experiences. Our award-
winning tech helps 3D artists working on massive productions to focus on the
creative part instead of spending most time with tedious technical tasks. From
military companies building next-generation simulations and data analysis to
leading automotive and fashion brands such as NIO or Deckers and the biggest
entertainment franchises created by gaming companies like 2K Games, Wargaming
or Sony London: our technology plays a vital part in delivering their project.

We’re searching for passionate C++ software developers experienced with the Qt
and 3D frameworks. We're not just looking for coworkers but for stakeholders
and adventurers – driven people that want to make a difference through their
work. Whether your passion is researching new algorithms, creating beautiful
UIs or writing complex real-time shaders, you’re guaranteed to find something
that keeps you motivated!

If interested, please provide an up-to-date resume to Michael@theabstract.co.

------
lpolzer
SEEKING WORK * Germany / Remote *

Technologies: Go, Python, Linux, AWS/Cloud. Everything web. Interested in
Rust.

Feats: Ex-Amazon. 10+ years of industry experience. Self-starter.

Résumé/CV: [http://lpolzer.com/cv](http://lpolzer.com/cv) (not mobile-ready
yet, sorry)

Email: polzer@fastmail.com

Looking for remote contract or freelance work, but generally open to other
opportunities.

I specialize in backend and scripting work, and have worked on a wide variety
of projects over a span of more than 15 years. I can ramp up to new tech and
environments quickly. My last gig was as a software engineer at Amazon
Vancouver for 20 months. I speak German and English and a little Chinese. I
get work done, and can also communicate with clients to refine requirements. I
am honest, and I'm striving to be a fair and decent person at all times.

Here's a testimonial from a former client: "We were working on a tight
deadline for an accelerator program and he did an excellent job of completing
the prototype with enough time to make tweaks and launch before submission. He
was wonderful to work with: a great listener and understood my vision for the
product; he put together exactly what I was looking for despite starting with
just a vague idea and several basic sketches. I have a consulting/VC
background that lacks in technical experience so I relied on him heavily to
make several choices, and he was decisive and worked confidently despite the
ambiguity. I would love to work with him again in the future!"

Thanks for reading! Looking forward to your messages, let's launch your
rockets. :-)

~~~
lpolzer
New homepage is online, please go directly to
[http://lpolzer.com](http://lpolzer.com)

------
goodoldboys
SEEKING FREELANCER | Guide Informatics | Full-stack software developer |
Remote

Guide Informatics is a small (one-man) software consulting company. About 3
years ago I was fortunate enough to start working for a computational
biologist who consults for several biotech companies in the genome-editing
(CRISPR/Cas9) space. Together we build software that allows their scientists
to organize, analyze, and visualize their data.

We're at the point now where we need additional help from a software
standpoint, and so we're looking to bring someone on to the team.

Our stack is Python/JavaScript, and experience with the following technologies
would be ideal:

* Django

* Vue.js

* Postgres/MySQL

* AWS

Any experience with the following would be a plus but not necessary:

* Pandas

* R

* Data Visualization tools (D3, charts.js, etc)

Ideally we'd love to find someone that would eventually want to work for us on
a full-time basis (we have way more work than we can handle), but to get
started we'd prefer a short term contract or part-time W2 employment
(specifics TBD based on several factors).

This is a remote gig but does require that you be legally allowed to work in
the US, and we'd prefer if you were in a time zone close to pacific.

If interested, send a resume and a quick intro about yourself to
jordan@guideinformatics.com.

------
adamst85
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Brisbane Australia (GMT +10)

Technologies: PHP5.6, PHP7*, Symfony, Laravel, Phalcon, Javascript, JQuery,
Python

Email: adam_straube[at]outlook.com

Looking for remote contract or freelance work but may be open to other
opportunities.

I specialise in backend services and automation, and have worked on a variety
of projects of the span of 10 years. I am a fast worker and pride myself on
getting it done to a high level of quality.

Whats your experience? - \- Web, API and system Development experience using
Lumen, Laravel, Symfony and Phalcon

\- Backend Ecommerce system development experience, building services such as
subscription calculators and scheduled jobs

How I can help you?

\- I'm a great believer of test driven development. I build tests for software
I write when possible.

\- I can provide technical guidance about how to structure your
application/system and reasons why

\- I can help add new features on your existing project if you need an quick
extra set of hands

\- Fixing problems or reducing technical debt on your existing project

\------

Blog: [https://adamstraube.github.io](https://adamstraube.github.io)

LinkedIn:
[https://au.linkedin.com/in/astraube](https://au.linkedin.com/in/astraube)

------
magicbuzz
SEEKING WORK | New Zealand | Remote Senior Front-End Engineer

I build solid web applications. I've been a front-end lead and I've shipped
products that have later been sold to other companies. My portfolio includes
onboarding flows, dashboards, large multipage data captures, web mapping apps,
visualizations, Shopify (Polaris React) plugins, amongst others. I'm not a
designer but I have UI/UX sensibilities (color impact, eye levels, etc.). My
JS experience goes back to 2014 when I wrote a JS FTP/SFTP plugin for Atom and
I create in modern, functional ES6+. My CSS knowledge is near encyclopaedic.

Technologies I've worked with: ES6+, React, Redux, NodeJS, GraphQL(Apollo),
REST, D3.js, Material-UI, Leaflet, Vue.js, Postgres, SVG, Linux, NGINX, Lua,
Python (pre-2016 FTE Python dev), Redux-saga, Express, Webpack, git, Netlify,
Firebase, GAE, AWS, Docker, Three.js to name a few. Also interested in pure
functional langauges: F#, OCaml

My timezone is 3 hrs after the west coast and 2 hrs before Sydney.

Portfolio: [https://dunedin.digital](https://dunedin.digital)

Email: tim@dunedin.digital

------
pipelineist
SEEKING WORK | DevOps engineer/trainer/coach | Remote or Europe

Do you feel that your team could do better? That the work could flow more
easily, the results be quicker, better, more to the point?

Do you struggle with structuring your teams or your product?

Do you wish to adopt new practices, but are unsure of the hows and whys?

Do you need to bring your team up to speed, teach them new ways of working?

Let me come help you!

Things I could do for you:

    
    
      * discuss your approach with you, from technological and human standpoints
      * ensure you start things the right way
      * coach you while you introduce new methods or tools
      * train you and your colleagues in theory and application (too many topics to list, just ask :-) )
    

I love DevOps, and I love humans. While I enjoy tech as much as the next
engineer (and am pretty good at it), I've come to the realisation that good
development practice is about people. Getting teams to be good at modern
development practices is the core of what I do. Getting to work with
technology is a bonus :-)

My customers include European fortune 50 companies as well as small, nimble
8-person shops.

My contact info is in my HN profile.

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed $9K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[https://breue.com/](https://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

------
unixsheikh
Currently I'm looking for new opportunities, only remote and preferably part
time or about 6 hours a day.

I have many years of experience with Linux and BSD system administration (many
different tasks). And I have been doing PHP programming and SQL (nor ORM, but
real SQL) for more than 20 years.

I also enjoy programming in Go. But many other IT related work are also of
interest.

    
    
      Location: Europe/Copenhagen
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Debian/Ubuntu Linux, Arch Linux, OpenBSD, FreeBSD, Alpine Linux, Apache, NGINX, MySQL/MariaDB, Galera, Sphinx, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Redis, SQLite, OpenSSH, Git, Mercurial, Shell scripting, DHCP, DNS (DNSMasq, Bind, Unbound), OpenNTPD, PF (OpenBSD firewall), iptables (Linux firewall), ZFS, Btrfs, GlusterFS, NFS, Samba, OpenSMTPD, Postfix, SpamAssassin, Dovecot, GnuPG, rsync, ProFTPD, PureFTPd, PHP, Go, Python, HTML, CSS, XML, JSON, SQL, NoSQL, Make and Hardware troubleshooting (x86).
      Resume/CV: https://unixsheikh.com/cv.html
      Email: Add [job] to [unixsheikh dot com]

------
rwhitman
SEEKING FREELANCER - Los Angeles, CA, remote ok

We are SaaS app developers, specialized in enterprise data integrations for
e-commerce and logistics but branching out a bit. Data integrations are our
business, but we are truly a full-service dev shop and have a very nimble
team, great developer-centric culture, with a high bar for engineering ability
and creativity. We also own, develop and operate our own suite of enterprise
SaaS products.

Looking for a freelance business analyst / product person who can draft
requirements and improve our process around preparing e-commerce data mapping
and be a tech translator between our clients, PMs and engineering team.

Also we have a possible opening for software engineers who are familiar with
e-commerce systems data migrations and integrations. Bonus points for folks
with some Microsoft experience (we're mostly a Linux shop) in MS SQL Server
and Windows desktop software.

MUST be within a 5 hour time difference of USA Pacific time and available to
take phone calls during business hours.

Interested? Email me at ron@sunriseintegration.com

Please include "HN Freelancer" in your email subject.

------
harry-s
SEEKING WORK | INDIA (GMT+5:30) | REMOTE | ReactJS / Frontend / JS developer |
2-3 years of experience | Led team | Experience with product as well as
service dev I would help you with making of frontend for your project and
backend too if it involves one or any of these - reactjs/jquery, scss/css,
redux, redux-saga, mongodb, nodejs/express, mysql, socketjs, firebase, react-
native, js/es6, responsive web development, single page applications,
material-ui, ant-design, mobx and more!

I would help you from setting up a simple-blogging site to making complex
admin-panels for the application.

\+ Github: [https://github.com/astriskit](https://github.com/astriskit)

\+ Stackoverflow:
[https://stackoverflow.com/story/astriskit](https://stackoverflow.com/story/astriskit)

\+ A list of projects on github:
[https://astriskit.github.io](https://astriskit.github.io)

>>> Contact-me : dcotre.1760@outlook.com <<<<

------
hwwc
SEEKING WORK | Design, Full Stack Development & Data Engineering Location: US
Remote: Yes

We're a multidisciplinary designer/developer team experienced in the entire
web application stack:

\- Wireframing & design mockups

\- Design systems

\- Front & back-end development

\- Web accessibility & responsive design

\- ETL

\- Database design & Data APIs

\- Devops & build tooling

For every client, we focus intensely on:

\- a coherent design system for better user experience

\- performance as a part of the user experience

\- maintainable code

\- timely and transparent communication

Relevant projects include:

\- A web platform for reporting & analyzing the state of open source software
([https://opensourcecompass.io/](https://opensourcecompass.io/)).

\- An analytics engine for web applications
([https://github.com/hwchen/tesseract](https://github.com/hwchen/tesseract)).

Primary Skills: Sketch, Photoshop, (S)CSS, JS, React/Vue/Svelte, Rust, Linux,
Google Compute Platform, ClickhouseDB, Postgresql

Production experience with: Python/Pandas, Node/JS, AWS, Docker, Redis, MySql,
Nginx, PHP

Github: [https://github.com/hwchen](https://github.com/hwchen) |
[https://github.com/perpetualgrimace](https://github.com/perpetualgrimace)

Contact: hello@hwc.io

------
saelamin
\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

SEEKING WORK | Atlanta, GA USA | Remote or Onsite

Full stack developer and designer. 15 years total programming experience, 10+
years building for the web, 5 years technology and strategy consulting. I
provide full service software development and combine strategy, technology,
and design to solve complex business challenges. Extensive experience taking
projects from concept all the way through launch and have worked with clients
of all sizes, from individuals and startups to multinational enterprise
companies.

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

\- PHP, Laravel

\- Javascript, ES6

\- React, jQuery

\- HTML/CSS, SASS, LESS

\- MySQL, AWS, Linux

\- Web APIs, RESTful APIs

\- WordPress

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Portfolio: [http://23andwalnut.com](http://23andwalnut.com)

Previous Projects: [http://duetapp.com](http://duetapp.com),
[http://lucidindex.com](http://lucidindex.com),
[http://greatbighelp.com](http://greatbighelp.com),
[http://theanchorapp.com](http://theanchorapp.com),
[http://getsoloapp.com](http://getsoloapp.com), see portfolio for more
projects and case studies.

Email: projects [at] 23andwalnut.com

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

------
karlshea
SEEKING WORK | Minneapolis, MN | REMOTE ONLY

Full-stack web developer with over 20 years of experience, 12 of them with
Drupal. I'm looking for either full site builds, custom module development, or
to be a development partner for a designer or agency. I'm a creative big-
picture problem solver and can help agencies shape design and functionality to
meet the needs of users, the business, and the project's budget.

I also have extensive Laravel and React experience, including architecting and
implementing a SaaS B2B configuration and quoting tool for a client in the
building products industry.

I'm starting to learn iOS/Swift, and have a simple app in the store:
[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/wayward-
art/id1460351182](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/wayward-art/id1460351182)

Skills

======

* Drupal 7/8 — start-to-finish site builds, custom module development, extensive Migrate module experience

* Drupal Commerce / Commerce License / Search API / Facet API

* Laravel 5/6

* React/Redux

* SASS

* Linux server administration

======

Portfolio: [https://weilstreet.com/](https://weilstreet.com/)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/karlshea/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/karlshea/)

d.o: [https://www.drupal.org/u/karlshea](https://www.drupal.org/u/karlshea)

Contact: karl@weilstreet.com

------
jasey
SEEKING WORK

    
    
       Location: Remote, Sydney, Australia, Asia or close by 
    
       Technolgoies: Fullstack Web (C#.net, PHP, Golang), Mobile (Swift on iOS & Android), AWS cloud
    
       Resume: http://mindfsck.net/resume/cv_jason_whatson.pdf
       Linked in: http://au.linkedin.com/pub/jason-whatson/31/402/baa
    
       - Over 10 years software development experience in Fullstack Web dev & Mobile
       - Last 2 full time roles where as Senior Developer at multinational companies
       - Latest project completeted in Aug/2019 for national TV campaign - https://www.thegreatrecamp.com
       - Mobile app with over 100k downloads rated 4.5 stars on iOS & Android

Contact: [http://mindfsck.net/contact/](http://mindfsck.net/contact/)
Aditional Keywords: Java, Postgresql, MySQL, Microsoft SQL, GIT, Linux,
ReactJS, Angular.js, Serverless, Lambda, S3, SES, SNS, Cloudfront, RDS,
Wordpress

------
GauntletWizard
Seeking Work | Seattle or Remote.

I am a Site Reliability Engineer, Google Style, with experience at both large
and small organizations. I've been using Kubernetes since the very beginning,
been actively working at scale, and worked across the stack and with diverse
technologies. I'm looking to help small dev teams increase their velocity by
implementing best-practices of CI/CD, Kubernetes Deployments, and effective
Monitoring frameworks.

I'm available for consulting on your initial setup, for fixing your build, as
well as on retainer for operational Oncall.

My resume:
[https://resume.gauntletwizard.net/ThomasHahnResume.pdf](https://resume.gauntletwizard.net/ThomasHahnResume.pdf)

My LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomas-
hahn-3344ba3/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomas-hahn-3344ba3/)

My Github:
[https://github.com/GauntletWizard](https://github.com/GauntletWizard)

------
robomex
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL - Remote

Skills:

– iOS & iPadOS Swift Development

– Augmented Reality Development (ARKit, SceneKit, RealityKit, Metal, Lens
Studio)

– Growth

I specialize in developing augmented reality iOS apps. Several of my apps were
handpicked and featured worldwide by Apple. The last AR startup I consulted
for had their app demoed by Tim Cook on HBO's Axios show. I'm currently
developing an iOS open-source WebXR browser. I've built augmented reality,
social, gaming, messaging, lending, consumer, and location-based products. I
am a startup founder, native iOS developer, and growth/marketing expert.

Experience with: Swift, ARKit 3, Metal, RealityKit, iMessage extensions,
Firebase, Vision, AWS, Sketch, Wireframing, UX, and SQL

Website: [https://1984.dev](https://1984.dev)

Email: tony@1984.dev

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/)

Recent Clients: Mozilla, iScape, Hillside Software

If you have any questions: Shoot me a message & let's talk!

------
pixoff
SEEKING WORK | Uzice & Belgrade (Serbia, SE Europe, UTC+1/CET time zone) |
REMOTE Five person team (and a group of friends) of developers and a designer.
36 years combined experience in web design and development. Started as
individuals/freelancers ended as team and going strong for the past 5-6 years.
We also work with our network of contractors/freelancers when the job requires
scaling up.

Specialized in:

• Designing and developing CMS based websites, SPAs, MVPs, Hybrid mobile apps
(iOS & Android).

• Working as an outsourced front-end team for enterprise, e-government and
SaaS web apps. In-house PM.

• Design, development, hosting, optimization and maintenance of WordPress
based websites.

Tech stack used:

• HTML5, CSS/SCSS, PHP,

• JavaScript, TypeScript, jQuery, VueJS, Angular, React, React Native, Node,
Ionic,

• MySQL, SQLite, GraphQL

• Adobe suite, Sketch, Adobe XD, Figma, Zeplin, Invision;

Rate: Either fixed per project or $50-$85/hour (based on project type);

Website: [https://pixoff.co](https://pixoff.co) (hint: click the "turn-on"
button)

Email: hello@pixoff.co

------
stevesunderland
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Based in Los Angeles / Designer + Developer

I have 15+ years of experience as a graphic designer and web developer. I
create websites, brand identities and marketing material for a variety of
companies including startups, agencies and non-profit organizations. In
addition to my design skills, I have thorough knowledge of full-stack web
development.

DESIGN: websites, mobile apps, logos, banner ads, marketing material,
advertising, billboards, trade show displays, packaging, 3D modeling, photo
retouching

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, Node, PHP, Python,
Django, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Bootstrap, Foundation, REST APIs, Wordpress, Git,
Webpack, Grunt/Gulp, <3 Static Site Generators

PORTFOLIO: [https://sunderland.studio](https://sunderland.studio)

LINKEDIN:
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland](http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland)

CONTACT: stevesunderland[at]gmail.com

------
rcshubhadeep
SEEKING WORK | Remote

Hi, I am a software engineer and machine learning engineer for more than 14
years now. Worked in start-ups all along. Created two companies so far.
Technically led successful products and teams. Had been a top freelancer in
Upwork. And presently on a break to create a company but also looking for
freelance works. I am highly skilled in Python, Go, JS, C++, and presently
learning Rust.

I got published internationally as the co-author of a book on Data Science.
Also, I wrote one of the most prominent Trie algo out there
([https://towardsdatascience.com/implementing-a-trie-data-
stru...](https://towardsdatascience.com/implementing-a-trie-data-structure-in-
python-in-less-than-100-lines-of-code-a877ea23c1a1))

Please contact me via

Linkedin - [https://www.linkedin.com/in/shubhadeep-
roychowdhury/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/shubhadeep-roychowdhury/)

Email - shubhadeeproychowdhury@gmail.com

Thanks

------
eddyborja
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Miami,FL

I have 10 years of experience as a full stack software engineer building
applications for mobile and web using various languages and technologies. The
past 4 years I’ve been working almost exclusively on single page applications
with JavaScript (React), Node, Express, PostgreSQL and AWS. I would prefer
some work along these lines but feel free to reach out for anything.

I have some extra time for these few months and wouldn’t mind taking on some
short term work. Must be done remotely but I don’t mind flying out for a
meeting somewhere either if necessary. I am startup friendly! I was once a co-
founder myself and am a 500 Startups alumni.

-Contact me by any of the following (mention this thread)-

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/eddyborja](https://www.linkedin.com/in/eddyborja)

Github: [https://github.com/EddyBorja](https://github.com/EddyBorja)

Email: hello [at] eddyborja.com

------
greplogic
SEEKING PART-TIME OR SHORT-TERM WORK | Full Stack Engineer JS & Python | San
Francisco or remote \--------------------

Experienced full-stack JS engineer with a background from both large and small
companies. I've worked on web apps, apis, productivity scripts, browser
extensions, etc. I also have experience with Python and contribute to open
source.

I have some spare cycles currently and prefer part-time and/or short-term
engagements from architectural review consultations to MVP delivery or
anything in-between.

\--------------------

Sample project: [https://wordsearchnext.com](https://wordsearchnext.com)

I'm currently building sc10n: [https://sc10n.com](https://sc10n.com) (Ask for
an invite!)

\--------------------

Technologies:

\- React.js, Next.js, Marko.js, TypeScript, Node.js, Express, Postgres/MySQL,
Redis, HTML, CSS (& preprocessors), most of the JS toolchain, Python and some
operations (primarily DigitalOcean)

\--------------------

Contact (please mention this thread):

\- email: collin [at] collinwu.com

------
mariusc23
SEEKING WORK Location: Boulder/Denver, Colorado (CO), USA and San Francisco
Bay Area, California (CA)

Remote: yes

Technologies: JavaScript (React, Native, Vue, NodeJS), GraphQL, python
(Django, Flask, AppEngine)

Résumé/CV: [https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

Email: hn@uplift.agency

\---------------

We are product-minded engineers. Build full-stack sites or native-mobile apps
and take them to market.

Marius & Paul are engineers turned freelancers who started Uplift to build
amazing software and solve complex problems.

As experienced consultants and former founders, we understand tech companies.
Running a business is hard. You have to wear many hats. Let us wear the ones
we're great at!

We specialize in React, React Native, GraphQL and Django/python.

We’ve worked with companies like Credit Karma, ClearCare, NerdWallet, MIT,
Humble Bundle (W11), FlightCar (W13), Mozilla and more.

For more details, previous work, testimonials, please visit:
[https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

------
BenoitP
SEEKING WORK | Paris, France | Remote

\---------------------------

Machine learning engineer, specialized in Explainable AI / ML Recent
Highlights:

* Implementation in Spark/Scala of treeinterpreter, currently used in production

* Participation to the FICO-Google Explainable Machine Learning Challenge

* Intuitive, visual data/signal explorer (work in progress, partial view at [http://explicable.ml](http://explicable.ml) (the 3D view))

\---------------------------

Tech: SHAP, RuleFit, Random Forest, Word2Vec, PCA, t-SNE, LSH, ROC, Scikit-
Learn, Spark, Weka, Databricks, BigQuery, Hive, Postgres, MySQL, Oracle, AWS,
Linux, Maven, Git, Java, Scala, Python, CAML, Elm, Javascript, Spring,
Primefaces, d3.js

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/benoitparis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/benoitparis/)

Github: [https://github.com/benoitparis/](https://github.com/benoitparis/)

Email: benoit@explicable.ml

------
reubano
SEEKING WORK | Peoria, IL | Remote

Hi HN. We're Nerevu Group, a distributed team of data gurus that specialize in
creating interactive data driven dashboards.

We excel at integrating with and developing backend APIs, customizing open
data platforms, creating sleek visualizations, and automating marketing
analytics reports.

Contact me at rcummings at nerevu dot com

Our tools:

* Languages (Python, Coffeescript/JavaScript, HTML5, CSS3)

* Frameworks (Flask, Mithril.js, Node.js, Express, CKAN, ERPNext)

* Libaries (Brunch, D3, Leaflet, KeystoneJS, SQLAlchemy)

* DB (PostgreSQL, SQLite, Memcache, Redis, MongoDB)

More info:

* [https://www.nerevu.com](https://www.nerevu.com)

* [https://www.nerevu.com/blog/category/Case+Studies](https://www.nerevu.com/blog/category/Case+Studies)

* [https://www.nerevu.com/services](https://www.nerevu.com/services)

* [https://github.com/nerevu](https://github.com/nerevu)

------
hostedmetrics
SEEKING WORK / Remote only / United States (Puerto Rico, GMT-4)

I offer two services:

1) Design and implement data processing systems.

2) Data analytics and business intelligence to measure and improve the
business performance of growing products.

I will instrument your software to produce the necessary metrics, measure
conversion rates, set up insightful dashboards, and best of all: optimize and
grow! Both now and down the road.

Email: heliodor [ a@t ) [ hostedmetrics ) d-o-t c-o-m

About me: My passion for metrics and data analytics goes more than nine years,
when I joined as one of the first handful of engineers on the Data Analytics
team at Squarespace. More recently, I have designed and implemented the
systems to perform traffic, conversion, and profit analysis for an affiliate
marketing company.

A few keywords for people using search: business intelligence, data analytics,
data warehousing, ETL, data visualization, reporting, time series, Django,
InfluxDB, Prometheus, Graphite, Grafana, Segment, RedShift, TimescaleDB.

------
lambda123
Seeking Work

From developing MVP from scratch alone, to doing growth hacking, to leading
international teams spanning across continents, I have done it all.

Location: Asia. Internet. Planning to relocate to Canada soon.

Remote: Yes.

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1fvnKGKM6T2yAtkMhShAyxJtS...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1fvnKGKM6T2yAtkMhShAyxJtSgcdAw-
XO-HmnaaMvihw/edit?usp=sharing)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Rails 2.x, Rails 3.x, Rails 4.x , Rails 5.x, Rails 6.x Sinatra,
Ruby 1.8, Ruby 1.9, Ruby 2.x, Elixir/Phoenix React.js, Haml, Sass, Bootstrap,
Javascript, CoffeeScript, Jquery, Spring, Zeus, Geokit, Geocoder, ImageMagick,
MiniMagick, Rmagick, PalerClip, CarrierWave, Devise, Sidekiq, ActiveAdmin,
RailsAdmin, CanCan, Nokogiri, FriendlyId, Ckeditor, Liquid, SimpleForm, Rspec,
Cucumber, Postgresql, Mysql Git, Github, Vim, Ubuntu

Email: sunil.sks222@gmail.com

------
z_andrew
SEEKING WORK | San Francisco Bay Area | Remote 3-person (scalable) team of
experienced engineers.

We all have advanced degrees (Masters / PhDs) and have worked for a number of
tech companies as consultants / partners / and direct employees. We specialize
in designing and implementing advanced algorithms in machine learning and
sensor fusion. We have also been very successful at winning U.S. government
contracts and writing research proposals.

Comprehensive knowledge of:

• Machine Learning frameworks and methods. • Deep learning and computer vision
applications • Classic computer vision • Kalman Filtering / EKF / Particle
Filtering • Inertial Navigation / GPS processing • Estimation / prediction /
system modeling using Hidden Markov Models and other methods

We are happy to work as consultants, training, proposal writing, researchers,
or company partners.

If you are interested send me a message or vision our website intrepid-
vision.com

------
bwerdschinski
SEEKING WORK Location: Perth, Western Australia or REMOTE

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, JavaScript (React, Vue, Native), PostgreSQL, AWS,
HTML/SCSS, HTTP, REST

Website: [https://www.65bits.com.au/](https://www.65bits.com.au/)

Email: sales@65bits.com.au

\---------------

65 Bits is a Perth based software development agency that designs, develops
and maintains bespoke web applications for a range of local, national and
international customers. We use our engineering skills and business acumen to
get great results and build long-term, fruitful relationships with our
clients.

Our lead developer, Bruce, has worked on projects for hundreds of Australian
businesses. With a leadership role in the local Ruby on Rails community his
expertise can help you and your team achieve your business goals.

For more details and testimonials, please visit:
[https://www.65bits.com.au/](https://www.65bits.com.au/)

------
tuckpuck
SEEKING WORK | Boulder, Colorado | Remote OK

Technologies: JS/ES6, SASS/CSS, React, Git/GitHub, Gatsby, jQuery, User
Interface Design, Responsive Web Development, Node.js, Express.js, Developer
Tools, Agile, WordPress, Bootstrap

Résumé/CV: Available on request. See Github, LinkedIn, and my portfolio:

Email: tuckertriggs(at)gmail.com

Website: [https://tuckertriggs.com](https://tuckertriggs.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs](https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs)

Github: [https://github.com/tuckpuck](https://github.com/tuckpuck)

Full-stack developer (Front-End focused) specializing in using Javascript,
React, and other modern tools to build user-focused websites and web apps. I
have strong web fundamentals and a versatile skill set. Experienced working
remotely and collaboratively.

------
davidmott
SEEKING WORK, worldwide. Full Stack Developer here (Development & Design)
providing iOS/Android apps, Websites, Mobile/Web Games and more @
davidmott.com

Hi HN!

I am currently open for projects. I'm seeking for long-term projects and I'm
also at present offering a 20% discount to those comfortable in me adding
their finished product to my public portfolio however this is not compulsory
nor a requirement. I also offer further discounts for projects that require
more than __1 __platform (ie, a website and mobile app build).

 __What do i do? __I 'm a Web/Mobile/Desktop developer and designer proficient
in both development and design across multiple platforms including: websites,
iOS applications, Android applications, web apps and desktop apps.

 __About me __I 'm a Developer/Designer based in London (UK) who spends his
time building products for entrepreneurs and businesses worldwide. These
products include iOS and Android Apps, Websites and Mobile/Web Games. I have
produced platforms for a variety of industries such as: Gambling, Social
media, Fashion and more.

 __Portfolio: __[https://www.davidmott.com/](https://www.davidmott.com/)

 __Skillset __

* HTML /HTML5/CSS/CSS3/JavaScript * PHP/Python/Ruby/Laravel/MySQL/Node.js/AngularJS/AJAX/Go/Perl/Django * Photoshop/Illustrator * Java/C++/C#/C/ASP.NET/Unity * Swift/Android * React/Ionic * UX/UI * API/Bots * 3rd party applications and popular CMS platforms

For any enquiries you're welcome to reach out to me via Skype/Mobile/Email
which can be found through my personal website, or by booking meetings in
London. If you require an NDA before chatting kindly let me know.

If you've made it down to here, thanks for reading!

------
rodolphoarruda
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE based on GMT -3

Program/Project manager with +15 years of experience in the implementation of
business solutions for a wide range or organizations, from startups to the
enterprise. I can play double role BA/PM if needed. I speak Portuguese,
Spanish and English. I can manage projects using agile methods or taking
subsets of PMI/PMBoK defined processes. I've been working remotely since 2006,
so I'm pretty "self-everything": self-motivated, self-disciplined, self-
directed and so on.

Where I can help: if your product/service requires coordination of resources
both on your side and/or on the customer side to put things in alignment for
success, value creation, ROI etc. I can be your guy on the ground managing
that process.

Contact me: [http://rodolphoarruda.pro.br](http://rodolphoarruda.pro.br)

------
sinisamikulic
SEEKING WORK | EU | Remote only

Frontend engineer and web consultant with 7 years of experience in highly
successful and fast-growing startups across San Francisco and Berlin. My
strengths are in UI/UX product development and frontend infrastructure.
Looking for remote full/part time engagement, available immediately.

\---

Recent projects: [https://sinisamikulic.com/case-
studies](https://sinisamikulic.com/case-studies)

Technologies I use: JavaScript (React, Redux, TypeScript, Node.js, Webpack),
GraphQL, Ruby/Rails

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sinisamikulic](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sinisamikulic)

Email: contact@sinisamikulic.com

\---

Sample project I co-founded — [https://movieo.me/](https://movieo.me/)

Get in touch and we can schedule a quick call any day between 10am - 10pm
(CET)

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK - Pakistan - Remote

Freelance Tech blogger

\-----------------------

I am a tech blogger and I have been blogging for 15+ years. Four years back I
resumed blogging at
[http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me/](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me/) which got a bit
of traction for certain vertical niches like web scraping, automation, ETL,
etc. Mostly in Python.

Since my blog got a bit traction, a few companies and individuals contacted me
to write blog posts either on their blog or mine about their products. Besides
my blog, my articles also published for Towards Data Science and Better
Programming medium publications.

If you are interested, visit my blog post about this on here:
[http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me/promote-yourself-on-my-
blog/](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me/promote-yourself-on-my-blog/)

Thanks

------
grosshub
SEEKING WORK | Europe/Saint Petersburg Remote: 20-40 hrs per week or fixed
price contract for app development Swift/Objective-C, iOS, macOS

My name is Alexey Gross, I am Senior iOS developer, check my profile and
portfolio on linkedIn
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexeygross/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexeygross/)
Preferred to work with startups, on early stage product development,
prototyping, MVP. If you need an experienced developer with proven commercial
experience in video/photo processing industry and real-time technologies -
feel free to contact me alexey.gross@Icloud.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/grosshub](https://github.com/grosshub) Sending CV
by request.

------
bgrc
SEEKING WORK | Montreal, Canada | REMOTE

Current Technologies: Elixir/Phoenix, Front-End Javascript/Typescript,
Electron.js, React.js

Website: briangracie.net

Email: contact(at)briangracie.net

Github: [https://github.com/bgracie](https://github.com/bgracie)

CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/brian-
gracie-23876197/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brian-gracie-23876197/) (PDF
available upon request)

I'm a full stack web developer with experience creating line-of-business
applications for a variety of clients, including an investment firm and
association of medical doctors. I enjoy working directly with product owners
and users and actively participating in the design process. I also have a keen
interest in functional programming techniques and languages.

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Building software applications is as much about coding as it is about
understanding and solving the actual business problems!

I'm a Zend & SensioLabs certified web developer / consultant with a focus on
solving business problems and adding value through product optimisation. This
can be done in many ways: creating a new application, suggesting an action
plan or architecture, optimizing current set-up / architecture / applications,
etc.

At the moment my technology focus is on PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL,
APIs, JavaScript, Vue, Node.js, and Docker. I also care a lot about security
(InfoSec), performance, quality, best practices & continuous learning. You can
contact me for projects at [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

Few of the problems I solved for my clients:

    
    
        * optimize infrastructure to reduce costs by $10000+ per year
        * custom applications for improving work flows (document 
          submission, sports coaching, inventory system, etc.)
        * teaching students how to create web applications
        * set up coding standards, testing practices,
          development environment, fix security vulnerabilities,
          document inner workings of an application
        * implement CAS authentication for Single Sign On (SSO)
        * implement direct file upload to AWS S3
        * implement secure file download from AWS S3
        * profile and optimize performance
    

Website: [http://www.ifdattic.com](http://www.ifdattic.com)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

------
macando
SEEKING WORK | Sarajevo (Bosnia & Herzegovina, Central European Time) | Remote
3-person team of senior software engineers and designers here. We all have 10+
years of experience working for Fortune 500 companies and several acquired
startups. Comprehensive knowledge of:

• JavaScript/TypeScript, React, Redux, React Native, CSS, Node.js

• Clojure, Elixir

• PostgreSQL, MySQL

• Sketch, Adobe XD, Figma

What we can do for you:

• Design & Build an SPA/PWA/Mobile MVP on a solid foundation so it's smooth
sailing once your userbase starts to grow.

• Scale up a team that has an overflow of work or wants to add certain tech to
their stack.

• Revitalize an existing app. Solve design, scalability, stability and
performance issues.

• Consult on domain specific topics like banking, real-time trading, payment
processing and PCI DSS.

Sectors: FinTech, MedTech, EduTech, Social

Website: [https://go-stellar.com](https://go-stellar.com)

Email: hello@go-stellar.com

------
emilecantin
SEEKING WORK - Remote or central Québec, Canada. Seasoned full-stack dev,
currently specializing in front-end React (4+ yrs) & GraphQL (2+ yrs) work.

\- You're a start-up looking to build your MVP, or just to temporarily fill a
skill gap in your team?

\- You're a bigger company looking to build a proof-of-concept for an internal
tool that your existing dev team can't / won't do?

\- You have a team with a lot of juniors that needs mentoring?

If you recognize yourself in one of these, let's talk. Email me at
emile.cantin@gmail.com. Next availability window is starting next week.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/emilecantin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/emilecantin/)

Github: [https://github.com/emilecantin](https://github.com/emilecantin)

------
parasight
SEEKING WORK | Berlin, Germany | REMOTE

I am a freelance software engineer with 20 years of experience. What I am
seeking here are interesting projects that allow me to work remotely in part-
time.

Many of my previous projects dealt with audio often in distributed contexts. I
was involved in low-latency audio streaming, recording, processing and
playback as well as sharing of audio. I worked with audio on Linux, macOS, iOS
and Android. I am specialized in writing platform-independent code in modern
C++.

Past projects:

* Multi-platform libraries and frameworks

* Low-latency audio streaming systems

* Firmware and applications for audio devices

* Mobile apps for iOS and Android

* Backends/web services based on NodeJS

Skills:

* Low-latency audio streaming, distributed systems, client-server, backends, web services, cloud (AWS)

* C++ (11, 14, 17), C, JavaScript (NodeJS), Java (Android)

* TCP/IP, DNS, HTTP

* Linux, macOS, iOS, Android

* Boost C++ Libraries, Android NDK, libcurl, ALSA, Superpowered SDK and more

Email: hackphonic (at) gmail.com

------
surfgreen_dev
SEEKING WORK | Germany | Remote | Fullstack Django+Vue.js | Technical Project
Management

Programming: Python Django, Vue.js, Vuex, Javascript, CSS, AWS, Google Cloud,
Heroku

Management: Technical Project Management / Product Management focussed on
E-Commerce

UX: UX Design & Prototyping with Adobe XD

\+ 12 years of experience in technical project/product management for
mobile/digital marketing & ecommerce applications

8 years of experience in creating web applications for ecommerce and marketing

Focussed on Python Django and Vue.js stack + sustainable and green web
development

Email: carl(at)surfgreen.dev Web:
[https://www.surfgreen.dev](https://www.surfgreen.dev) LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/carl-
bednorz-b7542011](https://www.linkedin.com/in/carl-bednorz-b7542011)

------
sophiechoi
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE

Location: Seoul, South Korea

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Spring Boot, Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, Vue.js, Jenkins,
PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Redis, Linux, Git

Résumé/CV: [https://choicode.com](https://choicode.com)

Email: Linked on my website

Language: Fluent Korean, conversational English

I am a software engineer in Seoul. I am looking for software engineering
opportunities outside Korea. In my current role at an AdTech startup, I worked
both on frontend web development (VueJS) as well as on our server's Java
backend involving large volume data processing with Redis, MongoDB, and
PostgreSQL. From administrating the servers to code for backend and frontend
service, I am doing various kinds of work for our web application in this
company. If you are interested in working with me, please feel free to contact
me.

------
147
SEEKING WORK | Remote

I'm a developer productivity engineer that enables small to medium sized
engineering teams to be more effective at delivering features. I embed myself
within your team to provide expertise, develop tools, or guide processes that
your team desperately needs be more productive. Examples of things I can help
you with are: building custom tooling (slack bots, integrations, etc),
assisting with continuous integration to continuous deployment, and anything
else that isn't core to your business. Small to medium sized engineering teams
hire me because at that team size it doesn't make sense for them to hire a
dedicated full time developer productivity engineer.

I'm available for remote, part time engagements on a monthly basis at a rate
of $6000 USD a month.

Email: christopher.d.bui@gmail.com

------
eliezerpujols
SEEKING WORK - Dominican Republic, or Remote

I'm a Digital Product Designer based on the Dominican Republic. I'm deeply
passionate about native mobile and web-based apps. I've been working on
different technological innovations for 3 years. Now, I'm continually seeking
opportunities where I can create a positive impact on people through design.

KEY EXPERTISE \- Digital product design \- Product management \- Vast
experience in web development

PORTFOLIO: [https://www.eliezerpujols.com/](https://www.eliezerpujols.com/)

CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1VbojY4qAL2T2Ml259ngBZ6fm2TC...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1VbojY4qAL2T2Ml259ngBZ6fm2TCHHwfD/view?usp=sharing)

Cheers, Eliezer

------
analogwzrd
SEEKING WORK | Denver, CO | Remote OK

I recently started a small engineering design and consulting firm with my
business partner. My background is in hardware(printed circuit board) and
software engineering for embedded systems as well as test and systems
engineering. My business partner is a mechanical engineer specializing in
additive manufacturing and systems analysis.

I've designed boards for SoCs(FPGAs) as well as microcontrollers and develop
low-level (no OS) software for the hardware I've designed.

We're only a couple of months old and we're building our network of customers.

Check out our website for more information and please get in touch with us if
you have any questions (or feedback!)

[http://www.technesolutionsllc.com](http://www.technesolutionsllc.com)

E-mail: james@technesolutionsllc.com

------
amourao
SEEKING WORK | Lisbon, Portugal | Remote

\---------------------------

Researcher (with Ph.D. in Computer Science), with experience on building large
scale distributed systems for Computer Vision and Machine Learning and
Information Retrieval.

Location: Lisbon, Portugal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe (Europe)

Technologies: C++ (OpenCV, Poco, Armadillo, LibSVM, FLANN, libav/ffmpeg,
NVCodec, ZeroMQ), Python (NumPy, SciPy, sklearn, Django), Java (Lucene),
ElasticSearch, Microsoft Azure, Vowpal Wabbit

Résumé/CV: [https://andremourao.com/wp-
content/uploads/2019/12/AndreMour...](https://andremourao.com/wp-
content/uploads/2019/12/AndreMourao_CV-1.pdf)

GitHub: [https://github.com/amourao/](https://github.com/amourao/)

Email: andre.b.mourao@gmail.com

------
akullpp
SEEKING WORK | GMT+1 | REMOTE

    
    
      Technologies: JavaScript, React, Java, Spring, Kubernetes
      Résumé/CV: https://chrysanthium.com/cv.pdf
      Email: akullpp@gmail.com
    

I am a full-stack software engineer who studied computer science,
computational linguistics and English linguistics.

My passion is to design and implement scalable architectures for distributed
applications with state-of-the-art technologies. I am particular proficient in
testing, functional programming and tooling in combination with long-term and
large-scale projects, especially in the financial sector.

I love Asia, in particular Japan and South Korea. Japanese culture and
aesthetics is the underlying motive in my work. I strongly believe in
simplicity, liberty and professional commitment.

------
fovc
SEEKING FREELANCER Remote

Technologies: TypeScript, React (no hooks), Redux, Node, FP

Need help paying down some technical debt in a medium-sized Node/React/Redux
codebase. The code is actually reasonably clean, but there are some medium-
and large-scale refactorings that would really help our development speed.
There are some pieces still in Javascript which would be good to convert to
TypeScript before doing the refactoring, and I imagine we'll need some
additional test coverage as well.

Our philosophy is not "move fast and break things" but rather "refactor until
it's right for what you need". The code is mostly in a functional style with
fairly tight typings and uses monads in some places. Familiarity with
functional programming is therefore a must

Email: hn-dev inc-query.com

------
servercobra
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE (travel possible) | Los Angeles, CA

I'm a freelance developer with 7 years of experience. I specialize in helping
early stage companies bring their ideas to life as new apps and websites.
Beyond creating a beautiful app with you, I'll make sure we're measuring the
right things so you can get the best outcomes. I build apps to allow quick
iteration and short feedback loops. My experience at startups has taught me
how to pick the right features to build and validate quickly, which saves you
money and time. I can help you integrate marketing, analytics, and sales to
get the most out of your creation. One of the first companies I worked with,
SwoopSrch, I helped take their rough idea of what they wanted to an MVP in a
weekend. Then I spent a year helping them iterate on the idea. I spent a few
years at Rackspace building massively scalable cloud infrastructure and making
open source contributions to OpenStack. Then, I started as the first engineer
at a startup, Triggr Health, building apps to help people in addiction
recovery and help with mental health issues. One of my freelance clients was
the University of Maryland, who I helped migrate some Flash apps to React and
handle some challenging performance issues. Another recent client is
HealthJay, who I helped to build an app to track seniors and detect falls. I
built an Apple Watch app for them, as well as a React Native app (which also
detects falls), a React back office app, and a Node backend. I've got
experience with:

\- React Native

\- React

\- NodeJS

\- Javascript and Typescript

\- iOS/Android native development

\- Python

\- Django

\- OpenStack, AWS, Ansible, DevOps

Website: [https://www.nang.io](https://www.nang.io)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/joshgachnang/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/joshgachnang/)

Email: josh@nang.io

------
michallech
SEEKING WORK | Poland | Remote (EST/PST timezones OK)

\---------------------------

Technologies:

    
    
      * Python, Django, DRF
    
      * AngularJS, React+Redux, React Native, Vue.js
    
      * AWS, Docker, Kubernetes
    
    

Résumé/CV: [https://michallech.info/static/Michal-Lech-
Resume.pdf](https://michallech.info/static/Michal-Lech-Resume.pdf)

Email: michal [AT] michallech.info

Website: [https://michallech.info](https://michallech.info)

==============================

I am Full Stack Developer with 8+ years of commercial experience in
prototyping, MVP, backend and frontend development as well as maintenance and
DevOps. Good communication skills, passionate about programming, self starter,
OK with freelance/consulting as well as full time work.

------
thomashintz4
SEEKING WORK | Remote

I've developed Javascript extensively for more than 15 years and I've
implemented a number of React apps. I've worked on web applications in a
number of fields and with an array of different technologies. I've developed
for Zillow, Franz, HotPads, and many startups. I've done full stack work and I
know many languages and technologies. More of my work here:
[https://thomashintz.org/my-work](https://thomashintz.org/my-work)

Unlike many others, I have product management and founder experience, which
helps ensure what we build meets your business goals. You can find out more
about me at [https://thomashintz.org](https://thomashintz.org)

------
fab1an
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Berlin, Germany.

I am exploratively beginning to offer _M &A coaching_ for CEO/founders of
smaller startups (less than 5M in ARR). This is basically a service I wish I
have had access to when (and before!) I sold my own SaaS ML company last year.

I will share everything I have learned about the small-time M&A market and
process, including:

* managing your own psychology and expectations as founder/CEO

* working with M&A advisors, 'banks' and your lawyers

* managing and preparing your shareholders/investors/team

* negotiating term sheets and valuations

* housekeeping and getting through due diligence

Note that I will not introduce you to a buyer or get your company sold.
Instead, my goal is to help you as a founder to be more "M&A ready" when the
time is right.

Email me at fabian at fabian.ai and we will take it from there!

------
seancoleman
SEEKING FREELANCER | React / UI Developer | Remote, US-only

Drawbackwards, a Phoenix-based product design and development firm, is looking
for a part-time freelancer for a specific project over the next 3-6 months.
Our team has designed a refreshed UI for a React-based product, and are moving
to implement those designs. 80% of the work will likely be HTML/CSS (SCSS +
Bootstrap) and 20% Javascript/React functionality.

The engagement is an ongoing, part-time (~20 hours/week) contract. It's 100%
remote so you can virtually work whenever, wherever so long as it's on US soil
(sorry, it's a client restriction - no forgery via VPN either).

Please email me (Sean) at seanc [at] drawbackwards.com and let's talk more!

------
azdv
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Highly experienced VP of Engineering & Blockchain consultant.

Skills:

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions - Highly motivated to continue working with this.

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Seeking: Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist.

Example work: Upon request

Location: EU

Contact: dev (at) azdv.co

------
tonyvt2005
SEEKING WORK - Remote | Northern Virginia | Washington D.C.

I'm a former VP of Product and Engineering with over 12 years of experience
building web apps. I work on everything from startup MVPs to internal tools
and refactoring legacy applications. Other services include coaching in the
areas of tech leadership, people management and recruiting.

Technologies:

\- Backend: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Python, C++, API development, Postgres

\- Frontend: HTML5, CSS3, SCSS, JavaScript, React, Bootstrap

\- Product: Wireframes / mockups using tools like Sketch and InVision

Website: [https://www.29fx.com](https://www.29fx.com)

Email: tony[at]29fx.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tonyvt2005/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tonyvt2005/)

------
abdj
SEEKING WORK | India | Remote | Open to relocation based on offer.

I am an experienced professional with 17 years of experience in developing for
large scale internet, and enterprise companies. Looking for work, open to
contracts, remote full time employment. Ordered by recency of experience I am
proficient in the following languages, technologies

\- Golang, Swift, Java, C/C++, Setting up, building services on Kubernetes
(AWS and Google cloud), UI work in ReactJS, JQuery, D3.

\- Recently built Bots in Golang for managing, automating interactions on
Twitter, Messenger, Telegram.

\- Very comfortable with legacy technologies as well, if you need maintenance
of legacy systems (C/C++, Lisp, Fortran etc) I would be happy to help.

    
    
      You can reach me at abdj8hn@gmail.com

------
gmcerveny
SEEKING WORK | Saint Louis, MO, USA | REMOTE or TRAVEL or LOCAL

I’m a music app developer with 15+ years experience building software.

I’ve been the technical co-founder on two music tech startups with pre-seed
level funding. Wimbo licensed music from major publishers to sell popular
songs in stem format. Grüv was a Stanford StartX company that built easy to
play virtual instruments.

I’ve spent the last 4 years freelancing in music tech.

Outside of music tech, I’ve worked for Techstars launching the cloud class of
2011 and numerous other early stage companies as software developer.

My 2019 summary and contact is available here:
[https://www.artfulmedium.com/2019-work](https://www.artfulmedium.com/2019-work).

------
philipkiely
SEEKING WORK | Technical Content Writer

Remote (Worldwide, working from Central Time USA. I have clients from
California to Munich)

I am a technical content writer specializing in longform high-value
programming tutorials. I create the engaging content that your blog,
newsletter, or other publication needs. Somewhat limited availability this
month but openings in January.

Email: philip @ kiely . xyz

Full publication list:
[https://philipkiely.com/essays/posts.html](https://philipkiely.com/essays/posts.html)

Selected Post: [https://blog.floydhub.com/web-scraping-with-
python/](https://blog.floydhub.com/web-scraping-with-python/)

------
liongate2
SEEKING WORK | Based in US | Remote only

Web developer/designer with over 5 YOE (ex-Facebook/Intuit). I've done
everything from wireframing and motion design, to developing APIs. I generally
work with React/React Native/Typescript/Angular.

Please contact me from my website.

Recent projects

[https://privacy.com/shared-cards](https://privacy.com/shared-cards)

[https://burakaslan.me/flip](https://burakaslan.me/flip)

More examples of my work

[https://burakaslan.me/](https://burakaslan.me/)

[https://dribbble.com/BurakAslan](https://dribbble.com/BurakAslan)

------
_august
SEEKING WORK | NYC, New York | Remote

I've worked with a number of companies, from small startup to large scale
websites. Mix of in-person / remote. Eager to find companies working on
interesting & useful tools for people.

» Tech: Javascript (React, Redux, React Native, Meteor, Node), GraphQL /
Apollo, MongoDB

» Enjoying newer features: Async/Await, functional components, React Hooks,
Styled Components, etc.

→ website: [https://shridhargupta.com/](https://shridhargupta.com/)

→ resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/shridhargupta/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/shridhargupta/)

→ e-mail: hey@shridhargupta.com

------
moshloop
SEEKING FREELANCER | Remote First

Flanksource is a niche consultancy focusing exclusively on Kubernetes and the
Cloud Native ecosystem. We help companies navigate the CNCF landscape by
evaluating and integrating technology into an infrastructure continuous
delivery pipeline, tailored to each customer's particular environment and
stack.

We are looking for long-term part-time engineers to increase diversity and
fill out our on-call schedules.

Apply here [https://careers.flanksource.com/o/kubernetes-site-
reliabilit...](https://careers.flanksource.com/o/kubernetes-site-reliability-
engineer) Or dm moshloop on #kubernetes slack

------
mtviewdave
SEEKING WORK | Mountain View, CA | Remote or On-Site

I'm Dave Schreiber. I'm a mobile software engineer, with over nine years of
experience developing for iOS. Started with Objective-C but moved to Swift in
2015. I also have experience with Node, Express, Typescript, PostgreSQL,
Heroku, and React. Currently freelancing to bootstrap a startup.

Prefer part-time (20-30 hours/week), but am open to full-time.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mtviewdave/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mtviewdave/)

Startup Website: [https://www.nextweekapp.com](https://www.nextweekapp.com)

Email: dave@metebelis.com

Thanks,

-Dave Schreiber

------
dcAnswers
SEEKING WORK / Remote preferred / near Detroit, MI / Eastern Time Zone, GMT -5

Technologies: Python R, SQL, HTML CSS, Git, PostgreSQL, Tableau, Pandas, NLTK,
Flask, Requests, TensorFlow, Bootstrap, and many more.

My work is focused on data analysis, data science, and business intelligence.
Most of my deliverables have been in the form of interactive visualizations
but I do everything in the ETL to analysis to visualization pipeline. If you
have needs related to those types of roles, please email me.

I'm open to project based, contract, and full time positions.

Email me (dan at dataconcord dot com) and let's discuss a project or a
position!

Résumé/CV and references available upon request.

------
franze
SEEKING FREELANCER: JS Game Dev Freelancer needed

I want to update [https://Lalo.li/lsd/](https://Lalo.li/lsd/) and app-ify it.

using non straight lines a la [https://github.com/dulnan/lazy-
brush](https://github.com/dulnan/lazy-brush) and
[https://github.com/liabru/matter-js](https://github.com/liabru/matter-js) as
a physics engine.

there are no proper drawing game apps for ipencil on the appstore, so i am
gona invent this vertical

if you are interrested mail me at fe (at) f19n dot com

~~~
moscaclem
This is a really cool game. Thanks for sharing it here

------
hbosch
SEEKING WORK — West Coast, USA — Remote

Experienced designer with extensive experience in branding & visual identity
design, UI/UX, all sorts of printed matter, motion design.

Available for hands-on design work or consulting. I have a 9-5 so I work
mainly off hours or weekends, generally more willing to accept of jobs limited
to a couple days or weeks, rather than months. If you need a logo or some
branding love, hit me up. Happy to share a portfolio of work upon request.

Straight-forward & dead simple daily rate or hourly rate, no up/downcharges
for different types of work or clients. I try to keep it as easy as possible.

Email: hn@bullpup.studio

------
jeffwilder
SEEKING WORK | New Hampshire | Remote

Full stack developer, PHP, React, Vue.js, AWS, Salesforce Commerce Cloud,
Magento, Drupal, Node.js, ASP.NET, Wordpress

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeffreywilder](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeffreywilder)

Personal site: [http://jeffwilder.com](http://jeffwilder.com)

Email: jeff@sargentlabs.com

Problem solver with over a decade of leading the development process for
clients both large and small. Experience taking projects from idea to launch
by myself or while leading a team. Ask me about physical computing projects.

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco/Nevada - Remote OK

US & EU Citizen. Travel Possible. Open to relocation for short term projects.
Experienced software developer/manager with an extensive history in startups.

Proficient in:

    
    
      * Go, Python, Javascript/Typescript
      * Clojure
    

I've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. Provided services such include feature development,
engineering management, product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include 2U, Fuze, Shift, Getaround, Codecademy, Factset,
drip.fm, and Swiftstack, IQT, among others.

------
arjinium
SEEKING WORK | India | Remote Only

I'm a Backend Developer working primarily with Django and Python. I have 5+
years of experience working on web application development. I've recently
begun dabbling in frontend and fullstack development. I'm specifically looking
for remote part time/full time freelance opportunities.

Technologies: Python, Web Application Frameworks (Django, Flask, Tornado),
REST APIs (DRF), Postgresql, MySQL, HTML, CSS, Heroku, Vanilla JS, Frontend
Frameworks (VueJS), Linux, Docker.

Résumé/CV: Drop me an email and I'd be happy to share details such as Resume
and portfolio.

Email: black11shadow@gmail.com

------
zephyrfalcon
SEEKING WORK | Ocala, FL | remote/freelance

I am looking for part-time work, preferably 20 hours a week or less. If you
are looking to get a small project done, or you have an existing project where
some maintenance work needs to be done (perhaps on a regular basis), then I
would love to hear from you.

I am a very experienced Python developer, having used the language in all
kinds of areas and situations, including web development (Flask, Django,
Pylons, Google App Engine, etc), desktop GUI development, database access (MS
SQL Server, MySQL, and Postgres), ORMs, REST APIs, scripting, backend
development, automated testing, web crawling/scraping, data extraction and
parsing/ETL, parsing, language implementation, games, etc.

I have a lot of experience with relational databases and SQL as well,
especially MS SQL Server and Postgres. In fact, in all of my previous jobs I
have used SQL, including designed database schemas, writing queries, measuring
performance and optimizing queries, writing views and stored procedures, etc.

I am also available for technical writing (I kept a programming blog for many
years, mostly about Python), and for front-end development using React.

(For the record: Although Python is my main programming language, I am also
interested in, and have worked with, many other programming languages,
including C, D, Delphi, Go, C#/Mono, Ruby, OCaml, Prolog, Lisp, Scheme, etc,
on Windows, Mac OS X and Linux systems. I am also available to work on
projects in these languages.)

Website: [http://aquila.blue](http://aquila.blue)

Resume:
[http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html](http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html)

Open source/personal projects:
[https://github.com/zephyrfalcon](https://github.com/zephyrfalcon) ;
[https://bitbucket.org/zephyrfalcon](https://bitbucket.org/zephyrfalcon) ;
[https://gitlab.com/zephyrfalcon](https://gitlab.com/zephyrfalcon)

Email: zephyrfalcon at gmail.com

------
rootxnet
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Located in Poland)

\--------------------

We are a small but very efficient team of Python/Django experts and mobile
developers (React Native). We worked as Team Extensions and provided
outsourcing for Startups, created Prototypes, MVPs, complete solutions,
provided on-site training for clients, consulting and maintenance.

Technologies:

    
    
      * Python, Django, Django Rest Framework, Flask
      * ES6, React / React Native, Redux, Angular, Expo
      * AWS, Docker, Kubernetes, CloudFormation, Heroku, DynamoDB, MongoDB, PostgreSQL
      * TensorFlow, NLTK, OpenCV
    

Email: rootx [AT] rootxnet.com

------
random42
SEEKING WORK - Remote | GMT +0530 | Django/Python developer

(Major) Skills: Python, Django, React, Hadoop, Cassandra, Postgres/MySQL, EC2,
S3

I specialise in, Backend/Python development — POCs, rapid prototypes,
load/performance testing etc.

Server side/DB performance optimisations & design to scale. Big Data
consulting

Find out more at Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/mohitranka](http://www.linkedin.com/in/mohitranka)

Github: [http://www.github.com/mohitranka](http://www.github.com/mohitranka)

or

Email: mohitranka@gmail.com :)

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK, Cassandra / Druid Cluster Engineer, Primarily Remote (based in
Eindhoven, NL)

Well-rounded data engineer with deep knowledge of the internals of distributed
datastores.

Core Skills:

● Cassandra (Data Modeling, Troubleshooting Performance And Operational
Issues)

● Druid (Stream Ingestion, Cluster Ops, Data Modeling, Scaling Complex
Queries)

● Stream Processing At Scale: Kafka, Flink, Spark Streaming

● Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient, 8 years exp.), Python
(proficient)

Other Skills: Zookeeper, Redshift, Airflow, JVM tuning for big data.

Educational Background: Computer Science.

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups.

Rate: $145/hour.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
robyates
SEEKING WORK | East coast (NYC, Boston, DC) | Available to relocate for on-
site work OR Remote work is possible

Experienced software engineer and web application developer.

Technologies: Java, C#, C++, Ruby on Rails, some Python

Website: [http://www.robertjyates.com](http://www.robertjyates.com)

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1uRoQXY1qYnw8mYU63X9hnSBIc1...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1uRoQXY1qYnw8mYU63X9hnSBIc1cwzF91)

Email: rjy{two}{nine}{eight}{five} at gmail dot com (Replace numbers with
digits and remove curly braces.)

------
anildigital
SEEKING WORK | India | Remote | Open to relocation based on offer

I'm a Backend Developer working primarily with Elixir and Phoenix. I have over
12+ years of experience working on web application development. I'm primarily
looking for remote part-time/full-time freelance opportunities mainly. I am
open to relocate as well based on offer.

Technologies: Elixir, Ruby, Web Application Frameworks (Phoenix, Rails), REST
APIs, Postgresql, MySQL, Heroku, AWS, Terraform, Linux, Docker.

Résumé/CV: Drop me an email and I'd be happy to share details such as Resume
and portfolio.

Email: anil@anilwadghule.com

------
luord
SEEKING WORK | Colombia | Remote only

Full stack developer with extensive experience in Python (Flask, Django,
SQLAlchemy, Celery, Alembic, Pytest, Fire) and JavaScript (VueJS, React,
Webpack, NodeJS, Express, Jest) and also experience with operations work
(Docker, Compose, Gitlab-CI, Bash).

I've worked on multiple projects of different domains and both in large
organizations and greenfield projects (in one in particular, I was first
developer and responsible for choosing the entire stack).

You can reach out to me, even just to say hi, in lo@luord.com

I also have a website/blog: luord.com

------
dtip
SEEKING FREELANCER | Old Reliable | Remote (EU ONLY)

Old Reliable is a software consultancy with clients spanning climate change,
retail, and cyber security.

We focus on quality and building robust, fault-tolerant solutions. We prefer
open source and projects with positive social impact.

We're looking to expand our pool of freelance developers to help with overflow
work.

Specifically:

    
    
        - Python (+ Django would be nice)
        - Elixir/Erlang
        - React
        - Docker/K8s
        - AWS/GCloud
    

Get in touch to find out more: hn-freelancer-dec19@oldreliable.tech

------
eafer
SEEKING WORK | Argentina | Remote

Email: hn.eafer@gmail.com

I'm a programmer, most familiar with C on Linux (both userland and the
kernel). I'll be happy to start a project from scratch, or to help maintain
any old codebase. For a sample of my work please see [1], a naive filesystem
implementation I'm working on.

My country is going through one of its regular economic meltdowns, so my rates
are very cheap. For what it's worth, I have a background in math.

[1] [https://github.com/linux-apfs](https://github.com/linux-apfs)

------
larakabkab
SEEKING WORK - New grad Product Designer. Willing to do contract or volunteer
work. Looking for full-time or internship opportunities.

Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: Ok

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: Adobe Creative Suite, Sketch, Invison, Principle

Resume:[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1DuPYqKbsWuXTzBd_HYBJXbcAtRF...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1DuPYqKbsWuXTzBd_HYBJXbcAtRFOrVu0/view?usp=sharing)

Portfolio: [https://www.larakabkab.design/](https://www.larakabkab.design/)

Email: lara.kabkab@gmail.com

------
3riverdev
SEEKING FREELANCER - REMOTE

I'm looking for help with ongoing maintenance of a few nonprofits' Android and
iOS apps. At the moment, it'd be great hourly filler work, but would lead to a
long-term working relationship and more substantial projects in the future.

If interested, please email brett@impactupgrade.com with your
background/website/LinkedIn/resume/etc, rates, availability, and timezone. The
latter isn't a deal breaker at all (we work distributed-first,
asynchronously), but helpful to know up-front. Thanks!

------
asaddhamani
SEEKING WORK | Remote - Worldwide (Based in India)

Full stack web developer with experience working with Node (Express, Hapi),
Python (Flask, Django), React, Redux, Bootstrap, ES6, Git, Rails, Meteor,
Heroku, WebExtensions and Chrome/Firefox extensions, SocketIO, Electron,
Selenium/Puppeteer, etc.

GitHub: [https://github.com/dhamaniasad](https://github.com/dhamaniasad)

Resume: [https://www.asad.pw/about](https://www.asad.pw/about)

Email: dhamaniasad@gmail.com

------
diweirich
SEEKING WORK - US Remote - Front-End Developer

I’m a front-end developer with an eye for design. I can help create a user
interface that is beautiful and performant. Though I specialize in building
user interfaces, I also have experience with backend development which helps
in making me adaptable to the needs of whatever team I’m on.

If you’re interested in working with me, feel free to send me an e-mail at the
address listed below.

ReactJS / Redux / JS / HTML / CSS / Ruby on Rails / PHP

Location: Orange County, CA Email: david@activatedapps.com

------
smrr723
SEEKING WORK - Remote / UK

Location: Scotland, UK

Technologies: Ruby, Rails (TDD & BDD with RSpec, Cucumber, Capybara),
Javascript (Node, React)

Résumé/CV: [http://tiny.cc/z3irdz](http://tiny.cc/z3irdz)

Website: smrry.com

Email: sm@smrry.com

Mid-level Ruby Developer with remote working experience; worked on multiple
high traffic web platforms, most recently for an EdTech startup. Background in
Mechanical Engineering and interested in anything related to
Engineering/Robotics/Space/AI&ML and startups in general.

------
nhgiang
SEEKING WORK | Ho Chi Minh city, Vietnam | Remote OK

Python (Django, ML/DS/scientific libraries), R, C/C++, Rust, Haskell, Clojure,
Racket, JS (React, Redux), PHP, AWS, Kubernetes, Ansible.

I am experienced in working with scarcely documented emerging/obscure techs
and willing to maintain legacy systems.

I also accept maintaining open source projects for minimal pay.

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/giang-
nghg/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/giang-nghg/)

Email: giang.nghg@gmail.com

------
modernresearch
SEEKING WORK - North Carolina, US - Remote, but happy to travel

Website:
[https://modernresearchconsulting.com](https://modernresearchconsulting.com)

Email: mail@modernresearchconsulting.com

Technologies: R (expertise in Shiny), Python (Flask), Plotly, D3, AWS, Stata,
SAS, GIS (ArcGIS and QGIS), Google Maps, Google APIs, general data
transfer/manipulation/validation/automation

Recently working on municipal asset tracking by integrating handheld barcode
scanners with inventory APIs.

Resume/CV: available on request

------
earldouglas
SEEKING WORK | Boulder or Remote | Scala

Full-stack Scala developer with experience in both individual contribution and
management.

Functional programming with ZIO, Scalaz, and Cats. Web development with sbt-
web-plugin (Jetty, Tomcat), Akka, Play, and Lift. Data engineering with linked
data (Blazegraph, Neo4j), streaming data processing (Kafka, microservices),
and data pipelines (ETL, cleaning, enrichment, AI).

CV: [https://earldouglas.com/cv.html](https://earldouglas.com/cv.html)

------
skyriser

      SEEKING WORK | Montreal, Canada | Remote
      Technologies: iOS/macOS/watchOS, Objective-C/Swift
      Web: http://chriscomeau.com
      Resume/CV: http://chriscomeau.com/resume
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/christiancomeau
      GitHub: https://github.com/chriscomeau
      Portfolio: https://github.com/chriscomeau/Portfolio
      Email: chris.comeau@skyriser.com

------
vmano
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE | Cleveland, OH | Developer + Designer | Top Rated on
UpWork [https://www.upwork.com/fl/manoweb](https://www.upwork.com/fl/manoweb)

Freelance only.

Over the past 10 years, I have developed and designed a wide range of websites
for businesses.

WordPress, HTML, CSS, Photoshop, PHP, Bootstrap, SASS, JavaScript, JQuery,
Laravel, Drupal

Some past work [http://vmano.com/715/](http://vmano.com/715/)

------
Dim25
SEEKING WORK | San Francisco, CA, USA | REMOTE or LOCAL

Hi all, I'm Dima
([https://www.linkedin.com/in/dim25/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dim25/))
from SF (San Francisco Bay Area). Startup Founder, PM, Full-stack with Machine
Learning experience.

 __Python: __* Machine Learning: (TensorFlow; Keras) [+ML Engineer
Nanodegree]. * Computer Vision (OpenCV; TensorFlow). * Media \ communications
(Twillio; Ring Central; Kurento). * Streaming \ Workflows: Kafka+Faust;
Airflow; Celery. * Web servers (Flask), and many other applications of Python.

 __Web Development: __HTML; CSS; Bootstrap. JS (Front-end + Node.js): All the
basics necessary for web development; Basic experience with d3.js and other
visualizations and dashboards tools.

 __DBs: __MongoDB; ElasticSearch; Redis (incl. RediSearch), SQLs. Basics of
ClickHouse.

 __C /C++: __Basic experience with ROS (Robot Operating System). [As a part of
Self-Driving Car engineering nanodegree].

 __Most recent projects: __

    
    
    * Analyzing millions of job postings. Orchestration (Airflow, Docker); 
         Data gathering (Selenium; Scrapy; Plugins; MitmProxy), enrichment, and analytics.  
    
       * CCTV Stream analytics (TensorFlow computer vision w/ Kurento WebRTC gateway).
    

__Previously: __

    
    
    * Co-founder at MBaaS startup.'Firefighter', from $0 to $120K MRR.
    
       * Hired and managed a team of 15 mobile developers to assist with the delivery of  
         the #1 mobile banking app in Russia (iOS + Android).  
    
       * AWM, rev-share with Kinks (guys from San Francisco Armory).  
    

Especially good match: if you need a cost-efficient prototype; fix and deliver
your machine learning or automation strategy; looking for an early-stage full-
stack dev with ML experience; or have a remote team you don’t have time to
manage.

Rate: Open to discuss. Don't need perks, 'cool' office spaces and other
shenanigans. Available now.

Email: dima_cv1@protonmail.com

Latest version of this CV:
[https://bitly.com/dima_cv1](https://bitly.com/dima_cv1)

------
tombh
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE/RELOCATE (UK passport, currently in SE Asia)

13 years experience. Full stack, Kubernetes, DevOps, Golang, Elixir, Ruby,
Python, JS, React, Typescript, CSS. BTW I use Arch.

I made [https://brow.sh](https://brow.sh) the modern text-based browser that's
been here on HN a few times and got 11.5k stars on Github.

Find out more about me at [https://tombh.co.uk](https://tombh.co.uk)

Email: tom@... at the website above.

------
Dennizz
SEEKING WORK | Germany | REMOTE only

Hi, my name is Dennis, I am a full-stack developer with two years of
professional experience and I have been working remotely for about a year now.

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Wordpress, Postgres, Redis, Javascript ES6+,
Typescript, Bootstrap, CSS/SCSS, React Native, Redux, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS,
Heroku

I’d love to help you with any kind of project!

Please contact me at mail@dennishellweg.com

My website: [https://dennishellweg.com](https://dennishellweg.com)

------
yc_user_2019
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE | FULL-STACK | 20-25 HRS/WEEK Location:
Kitchener/Waterloo, Ontario, Canada

8+ years of experience working with various web development technologies. Open
to development roles or building a MVP/POC.

Technologies:

\- Microsoft: C#, .NET Core, SQL Server, Azure

\- JavaScript: Node.js, React, Redux, ES6, Express

\- Cloud: AWS, PCF

\- Others: Graphql/Apollo, Apache Kafka, NoSQL, MongoDB, REST APIs, CI/CD,
Jenkins, Agile/Scrum, TDD, Git, Microservices

Email: binit DOT s DOT bhatia AT gmail.com

(Please mention that you found my profile on Hacker News)

------
pyb
SEEKING WORK - Pairing

Are you looking for a pair programming partner to assist on your project ? I
plan to dedicate 2019-2020 to a number of sessions with clients. Onsite only,
potentially at any location for the right projects.

This would be useful on any project with an element of uncertainty, and/or
technical difficulty.

More info on my background & previous projects at
[https://lightmeta.com](https://lightmeta.com) (in construction)

------
indytechcook
SEEKING WORK | Indianapolis | REMOTE

Skills: Drupal/PHP, NodeJS and AWS DevOps.

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/neilhastings/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/neilhastings/)

Drupal.org:
[https://www.drupal.org/u/indytechcook](https://www.drupal.org/u/indytechcook)

email: neil.hastings@gmail.com

I specialize in Enterprise Drupal and PHP applications.

I currently have 20hrs/week available.

------
cbryan
SEEKING WORK: San Francisco, CA, Remote

Morning! I'm a long-time startup developer who's spent the last few years
working with small companies helping them get their products launched.

I do everything from strategy to backend development to mobile apps. Most
recently I helped a launch a React Native mobile app in the App Store and
trained two of their developers on best practices.

I've done Rails, Node, React, React Native, and Ethereum work. Let's work
together!

Email: cj@cjbryan.io

------
r6203
SEEKING WORK | Germany | Remote

I swear to god, if you help me fuel my addiction...

... I do whatever it takes to get your job done.

Speaking of addiction, here’s my daily fix:

React, TypeScript, JavaScript(ES6+), Node.js, StyledComponents, Bootstrap,
Bulma, Tailwind, GatsbyJS, APIS(Stripe, Twilio, Mailchimp, etc.)

I work on a weekly basis (weekly rate instead of hourly) which, in my opinion,
makes planing easier for both of us.

Sounds cool? Shoot me an email and I'll get back to you within a few hours.

robin.altay@gmail.com

------
co9everse
SEEKING WORK | Los Angeles | REMOTE OK

We are a small team of highly experienced full-stack devs. Most of us are 10+
and 20+ veterans in web development. We specialize in these technologies:

\- Python/Django

\- Ruby/Rails

\- Javascript

\- Typescript

\- React / React Native

\- Laravel

\- AWS

We do big refactors and migrations. We also do greenfield projects. We arent
afraid to get our hands dirty either way.

We are based in the U.S. If you are price sensitive, we also try to get you a
lower cost with our devs based in Mexico.

If you are interested, email us at: info at blocktothorpe dot com

Thanks

------
nullpilot
SEEKING WORK | Germany, REMOTE PREFERRED | Short term / part time Experience
with: Javascript, Frontend, Elixir, DB, Crypto

Preferred work is early stage development: RnD/Evaluation, Prototyping,
Scaffolding, MVP

Detailed experiences:

\- Vue.js interfaces and backend integration

\- Node backends - Express, Koa, Knex

\- Elixir backend and tooling - Mix, Phoenix

\- Databases - Redis, Postgres, MySQL

\- PostCSS / Tailwind

\- Object serialization - Protobuf, MsgPack, Schemapack

\- Interactive chat bots and tooling - Telegram

\- Crypto / Blockchain / DAG - IOTA

Email: ml@nullpilot.de

------
mgl
SEEKING WORK | Poland | REMOTE

As a team we specialize in building high performance/low latency solutions in
Java and Rust.

We recently delivered a finance solution processing over 1 bln transactions in
one hour and a global travel search engine replacing 50+ SQL Server cluster
with 10× smaller and 10x faster (and way cheaper) in-memory Java solution.

Contact: [https://codedose.com](https://codedose.com)

------
ipeev
SEEKING WORK | Sofia, Bulgaria | Remote

Python, C++, Java, SQL, DB

Experience with: - Creating booking engines for the online travel industry

\- Implementing server side logic and mathematics for casino games, creating
simulations.

\- Programming Bots for monitoring and data collecting

\- Databases - PostgreSQL, Oracle

\- Data processing, migrations, statistical analysis, machine learning

\- Mathematics, Numerical methods, Computational 2D and 3D geometry

\- Creating Windows software for the metrology industry

An EU VAT registered company. Contact ipfr at astrei.com

------
blaisehorvath
SEEKING WORK Skills: \- React, TypeScript, Node.js, Go, FireBase,
microservices

Website: [https://emergence-engineering.com/](https://emergence-
engineering.com/) Email: sales@emergence-engineering.com:

Zone: EU based. Experience working remotely to the US,UK and France.

We can kick off projects, or integrate into already existing team. Currently
two senior, a med level guy and a junior available.

------
swatcoder
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Pasadena / Los Angeles)

\--

Targeted support to existing projects, teams, and codebases. 20+ years
experience, 50+ clients, 100+ projects

\- App Maintenence (Fixed Monthly Retainers)

\- Project Rescue

\- Crisis Intervention

\- Mentoring

\- Code Review

\- Due Diligence

\- Code Review, Forensics, and Analysis

\- Development Cost Estimation

\- Architecture, Refactoring

\- Refactoring

\- Modernization

\- Bug Hunting, Profiling, SWAT Coding

\--

TECHNOLOGY

Full stack apps and IOT/embedded: iOS, Swift, Objective-C, C, C++ Android,
Java, Kotlin, PHP, Laravel, node.js, express, Ruby, Python

[https://www.andrewpalumbo.com](https://www.andrewpalumbo.com)

andrew.palumbo@gmail.com

------
em-bee
SEEKING WORK

Location: european, running a web development company in china.

Remote: yes, can travel (20%)

Technologies: Linux, frontend and backend webdevelopment, prototyping.

20 years experience with web development, offering web development services,
developer training, mentoring and part-time CTO support for developers or
junior CTOs

Email: see profile

i am also able to build up a development team for you in china to help you
enter the chinese market or take advantage of resources in china.

------
sebastianconcpt
SEEKING FREELANCER | Remote

Required Skills: Javascript, frontend, Svelte, Sapper, HTML, CSS, AJAX, etc…
Experience with admin dashboards with charts is desired

Apply: [https://sveltejobs.dev/jobs/admin-dashboard-project-
freelanc...](https://sveltejobs.dev/jobs/admin-dashboard-project-freelance-
help-on-sapper-based-dashboard-admin-frontend)

------
dznodes
Seeking Freelance Work

Location: Charleston, SC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Makerspace Teacher and UI/UX Designer

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/josephmdwyer/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/josephmdwyer/)

Portfolio:
[https://www.behance.net/josephdwyer](https://www.behance.net/josephdwyer)

Email: joe.m.dwyer@gmail.com

------
dimm
SEEKING WORK

Location: Budapest

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript ES6, React, HTML5, CSS3 Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dimitrimarion/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dimitrimarion/)
and [https://www.dimitrimarion.com/](https://www.dimitrimarion.com/)

Email: contact@dimitrimarion.com

------
cascada
SEEKING WORK

Location: SE Asia

Remote: Yes

Résumé/CV: [https://gildedhonour.co](https://gildedhonour.co)

Email: alex @ serendipia.email

======

Hi, I'm Alex. I'll solve your problem in building custom software for you.

The areas I mostly work with are:

* e-commerce

* security

* machine learning

* marketing

* web in general

======

My latest projects are 2 e-commerce stores I've built from zero, they're live.
And some open source projects.

Full list:

[https://gildedhonour.co/projects](https://gildedhonour.co/projects)

------
unitezen
SEEKING WORK | Full Stack Python Developer | Bangkok, Thailand or Remote

I specialise in automation and workflow efficiency improvement projects, with
consulting experience for the financial service industry.

Python: Flask, SQLAlchemy, Celery, Pandas, Scikit-Learn, Tensorflow, Numpy,
Scrapy, Selenium

Skills: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, PostgreSQL, Redis, Git, Docker, Bash, SysAdmin
(Debian/Ubuntu)

Email: hackernews@unitezen.com

------
a2tech
SEEKING WORK

Location: United States, Michigan, Eastern Time Zone

System administrator for hire. AWS, bare metal, remote access solutions, niche
web hosting, on premise. If you have chip designers on staff, I'm a bit of a
rarity because I know how to setup a Cadence (Virtuoso etc) CAD/chip
development/testing environment. Feel free to reach out to me at
jbudde@a2tech.us

------
ngoltz
SEEKING FREELANCER, remote work We are looking for a web developer to take
over development of several SaaS web properties.

Required Skills: LAMP stack experience Knowledge of web technologies including
HTML, CSS, Javascript, AJAX, etc… Experience with relational databases/SQL

Experience that would also be helpful: jQuery Bootstrap Stripe payment API

Email: ngoltz@global-regulation.com

~~~
davidmott
Emailed! Hope it's come through okay.

------
elbows
SEEKING WORK - Boston, REMOTE

I'm a software engineer with 15 years of experience in various areas including
graphics, image processing, GPU programming, and performance optimization.

Technologies: Python, C, C++, CUDA, Vue.js, Common Lisp

Email: info@nathan-weston.com Web site: [https://nathan-
weston.com](https://nathan-weston.com)

------
braunshizzle
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE

Location: Ontario, Canada

14+ years experience as a full stack developer, working with companies in all
sizes and teams of sizes 1-500+.

Skills: PHP, Laravel, Laravel Spark, Laravel Forge, Javascript, jQuery,
Vue.js, Node.js, HTML, CSS, MySQL, AWS, WordPress, Linux, Vagrant, Docker,
Redis, SASS, LESS, Web APIs, RESTful APIs.

Contact: braunson [at]] braunson [[dot] ca

------
FabianCC
SEEKING WORK

Remote worldwide / On-site in EU (Germany and DACH, UK)

\---

I am Fabian and a full-stack freelance developer from Aachen, Germany. Native
German speaker. Experienced in working with multi cultural remote teams.
Looking for interesting new web projects with this stack:

\- JavaScript

\- React

\- NodeJS / Express

\- GraphQL

\- MongoDB

\- Docker / Kubernetes

\- Azure / Zeit / Heroku / AWS / Netlify

Legacy skills:

\- Wordpress

\- Php

See my full CV and get in touch via:

www.code-consulting.de

fabian@code-consulting.de

linkedin.com/in/fabian-schulze-code-consulting/

------
canadiancreed
SEEKING WORK _Remote only_

Technologies: Java, Spring, Python, SQL, GCP/Cloud, Docker, Kubernetes

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/canadiancreed/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/canadiancreed/)

Email: creedis [at] gmail [dot] com

------
wooque
SEEKING WORK

Location: Serbia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Node.js, Python, Django, Twisted, Go, Java, C++, Qt, React,
Angular 1, PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch, Docker

Résumé/CV: [https://vukmirovic.org/cv.html](https://vukmirovic.org/cv.html)

Email: contact at vukmirovic dot org

------
lobo_tuerto
SEEKING WORK — MEXICO — REMOTE

Remote: Yes, been doing remote work for the past 10 years.

Willing to relocate: Probably not.

Technologies: Vue.js, Vuetify, D3

Learning: Elixir, Phoenix, Absinthe

Résumé/CV: [https://lobotuerto.com/curriculum-
vitae](https://lobotuerto.com/curriculum-vitae)

Email: adriandcs@gmail.com

------
thedangler
SEEKING FREELANCER Canada -> I only pay in CAD. REMOTE OK

Must know PHP, Laravel (spark,nova), vuejs, postgresql. Have a good
understanding of using and building API's.

I'll pay per project I need help getting a couple mini projects off the ground
for my companies.

[clearmerchants](at) gmail.[com]

~~~
davidmott
Email sent!

------
desireco42
SEEKING WORK | Chicago, US | Remote only

Product development, strategy, consulting. React, TypeScript, Rails, Elixir,
Elm. Design Systems, UI refactor. Performance optimization. Solving problems,
upgrades etc.

[https://www.dakic.com](https://www.dakic.com)

Thank you.

------
fountstudio
SEEKING WORK | US | Development

Our crew of senior full stack engineers (web and mobile) have availability for
new opportunities. Can individually augment an existing team or scope out
independent projects for a fixed fee.

React, Angular, NodeJS, Python, React Native, AWS, etc.

Contact: Jack - JD@fountstudio.com

------
colinbartlett
SEEKING WORK | NYC & Remote | Ruby/Rails

If you need senior Ruby expertise, reach out to me. I have been working
exclusively with Rails for almost 15 years and can provide maximum value to
teams needing deep Rails expertise, advice, consulting, and pair programming.

------
unlimit
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE only

Technologies: node, expressjs, angular, SQL Server, Postgresql, go, c#, aspnet
core, Android Native, REST APIs

Availability: 20 hours/week

Domain wise I have mostly worked in the cards industry. Technology wise I
would call myself a generalist.

Mail: mail [ at ] unlimit [ dot ] in

------
elamje
SEEKING WORK | Austin, Remote, or Travel

I’m John, a full stack developer with experience doing Python Flask, C#, SQL
server, and JavaScript.

I am passionate about Clojure, React, and willing to work with any tech stack
really!

Familiar with AWS, Azure, & Heroku.

Available to begin as soon as February!

------
pbedat
SEEKING WORK | full stack | Munich, Germany, remote preferred

I specialize in getting things done. Mostly on the web. I'm doing this since
13yrs and I still love it :)

Say hello:

[https://pbedat.de](https://pbedat.de) pbedat@gmail.com

------
pirhoteknik
SEEKING WORK | Australia | REMOTE only

I love pushing the envelope with JavaScript and friends:

WebAssembly (WASM), WebRTC, WebGL, WebAudio, WebSocket, React/Redux, Node.js,
GraphQL, SQL, TypeScript/JavaScript, Docker/K8s

pyro [at] feisty [dot] io or @pyrotechnick

------
ihoegen
SEEKING WORK - Based in Seattle, WA - Remote Skills: \- Kubernetes \- AWS, GCP
\- Terraform \- Golang

Looking for part time remote work. I specialize in Kubernetes cluster
deployment, as well as software development in Go.

Email: ianhoegen@gmail.com

------
PlatorSolutions
SEEKING WORK

Ex-Amazon Engineer. I specialize in building and improving AWS cloud
solutions.

Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Preferred

Website: [https://www.platorsolutions.com/](https://www.platorsolutions.com/)

Email: platorsolutions@sent.com

------
asparagui
SEEKING WORK - Remote/SF/Missouri

iOS - Android - Mobile - Web - Design - Machine Learning

Portfolio & Information: [http://quarkworks.co](http://quarkworks.co)

Contact: contact@quarkworks.co

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | Edinburgh, UK or remote | Web app designer + developer

Portfolio: [https://www.seanw.org/](https://www.seanw.org/)

\-----

 _I 'm a full stack developer with 10+ years of experience who can take your
web or mobile project from concept to delivery._

I've assisted well known global companies like Just Eat and Triumph
Motorcycles, created my own commercially successful apps and have a PhD from
Edinburgh University so you can rely on me to deliver high-quality solutions
on schedule. I can take charge of requirements gathering, design, development
and UX.

\-----

Portfolio: I've independently created two commercially successful apps where I
was responsible for the concept, design, development, graphic design, UX and
marketing.

\- Checkbot for Chrome ([https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/)),
a website auditor browser extension that checks 100s of pages at a time follow
50+ SEO, speed and security web best practices. This included authoring a
modern web best practices guide
([https://www.checkbot.io/guide/](https://www.checkbot.io/guide/)).
Technologies: Vue, TypeScript, Node, Express, Firebase, Netlify, Paddle.

[ Rated 4.9/5, 30K+ active users, 100s of paying subscribers ]

\- Fresco for Android (see [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org)), a
digital painting app which was one of the first on the platform to support
layers. Features customisable brushes, image filters, and robust undo/redo +
autosave while being highly optimised for devices with low resources.
Technologies: Java, C, JNI.

[ Rated 4/5, 500K+ free downloads, 10K+ copies sold ]

\-----

Previous experience: Full stack development (JavaScript, TypeScript, Python,
PHP, Java, OCaml), modern web frameworks (Express, Vue, Angular, WordPress),
mobile app development (Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova), cloud hosting (AWS,
Google, Heroku, Firebase) and website optimisation (performance, security &
SEO).

\-----

See [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org) for my portfolio, client
endorsements and more on my background.

Email sw@seanw.org with details about your project so we can arrange a call
and work towards a quote. I'll get back to you within one working day.

------
JavaCloudPerl
SEEKING FREELANCER:

Freelancer that has:

\- Knowledge of EPP Registrar/Registry (domain names) systems (.com .net .org
.info registries)

Also helpful (same but also separate requirement):

\- Java \- Centos \- Cloud (AWS/Google Cloud etc).

------
cheapphpdevelop
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Bargain PHP / JS work offered from the UK.

I'm looking for work to gain experience and build a stronger portfolio. Cheap
rates can be negotiated, or fixed fee for project work.

I am able to work with:

PHP

Laravel

JS

Vue.js

Large or small projects considered.

Email: bargainphpdeveloper@protonmail.com

------
ttarabula
SEEKING WORK | Toronto or Remote | Python, Unix, automation, problem solving

I enjoy helping early stage companies with their technology strategy.

email: trt.ca@protonmail.com

------
kanagac
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote - Build a marketing page. The current website is
built on WordPress requires expert touch to make it sleek.

~~~
qsmrf
Hi -

Would love to help you out. Hit me up if you see fit.

Also, check out the most recent project I worked on:

[http://umairnajeebkhan.com/](http://umairnajeebkhan.com/)

Thanks

------
alexm92
SEEKING WORK | Remote - Hiring your dream team just got easier.

The tech stack we now work with: Node.js, React.js, JavaScript, Python,
Django, Flask

Couple words about me, my name is Alex and I am a freelance full-stack
developer with 8+ years of experience. I've co-founded a software company
called BluePixel, where my team and I help start-ups bring their ideas to
reality.

Our last client was a SaaS startup (oriel.io), where we've worked with some of
the largest news publishers in the world, The Guardian, TI Media (former Time
Inc), just to name a few. We helped them solve their Ad-blocking problems and
later we switched our focus on GDPR tools.

On top of that, we've previously worked for Adobe, IBM, Avira, and others.
Some of our latest freelancing projects are: oriel.io, moldr.io, yournet.io,
careradar.co.uk, relocately.com

If you’re interested in hearing more details about us and how we can
collaborate, we can have a call or a chat.

Our website: [https://bluepixelgroup.com/](https://bluepixelgroup.com/)

Email: alexm [at] website above or contact us directly on the website.

------
SiDevesh
SEEKING WORK | Bangalore, India | Remote: yes

Full Stack and have worked on Backend, Frontend, Mobile apps, IoT. Have
contributions in several widely used open source projects (react-native-
webview, lobste.rs to name a few) and have many widely used libraries of my
own. Backend: Ruby + rails, nodejs + express Frontend - Web: reactjs Mobile
apps: React Native, Flutter IoT: esp8266, esp32, Arduino, Prism platform
([https://prismos.dev](https://prismos.dev), built in house)

[https://sidevesh.com](https://sidevesh.com) (My website)
[https://buildizy.com](https://buildizy.com) (My agency)

Besides that I love figuring out things and helping people choose the right
tool for the job (having made a lot of bad choices in past and learning from
experience) and would love to help either ways. Drop me a message at
me@sidevesh.com

------
jolondon
SEEKING Work, Costa Rica, American,,seeking remote work.

------
z3t4
SEEKING WORK - SE - Remote - Web optimizations.

------
wickedwiesel
SEEKING FREELANCER | Berlin, DE, London, UK; Remote OK, but ideally near our
physical offices or in the same timezone

tl;dr

Generalist with a passion for human rights and data (visualization) wanted for
project-based work.

Visit [https://www.twentyfifty.co.uk](https://www.twentyfifty.co.uk), to learn
more about us on our (antiquated) website or feel free to reach out via mail
address or phone number listed here: [https://www.twentyfifty.co.uk/en/who-we-
are/meet-the-team/jo...](https://www.twentyfifty.co.uk/en/who-we-are/meet-the-
team/john-wiesel/)

\-------------------------------------------------

Looking for work with a purpose? We are a small passionate team based in UK,
Germany, Switzerland and India that is consulting multinational corporations
on their human rights commitments. What world do you want to live in 2050?
What role are corporations playing? What impacts are their value chains
having? How can you measure and visualize topics like water stress, land use,
or rights of workers in a way that helps companies prioritize and change?

You can help us accompany our clients in adressing these questions by building
capacity, data visualization tools and help our clients apply human rights
diligence across their value chains.

The tools we build support these processes which means that the technology
stack often depends on the client. Generally, we use a mix of

\- Power BI, (Tableau),

\- Excel/VBA,

\- but also have one or two (Java/Spring-boot, Docker, Gitlab CI) inhouse
tools that we put to work.

Ideally, we are looking for a generalist with a passion for data processing,
e.g. full-stack web programming might also prove useful in the near future. We
are always thinking about finding innovative ways to support our work with
technology.

We use a variety of public and corporate data sets and apply a good amount of
sense to get to the heart of issue.

Freelancing for us will certainly not satisfy your needs for working with the
latest technology stack. But if you want to turn your computer off in the
evening and feel like you put your skills to good use adressing some of the
bigger issues of our times I am looking forward to hearing from you.

------
Arubis
SEEKING WORK | Remote, US-based (Mountain time zone/UTC-7) | Backend Software,
Devops/Infra

Next availability: mid to late January. I'm typically booked out 1-3 months.
Weekly rate of US$4000; happy to discuss other arrangements.

Location: Denver, CO, USA Travel: Negotiable availability for occasional
onsites. No relocation.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanfitzgerald/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanfitzgerald/)
GitHub (mostly client-owned private repos):
[https://github.com/arubis](https://github.com/arubis)

Tech: \- Languages: Ruby/Rails, Elixir/OTP, HTML/Haml, CSS/Sass, SQL, HCL,
bash, zsh, Powershell

\- Systems and Services: GNU/Linux (many distros) and virtualization thereof,
Apache, nginx, MySQL, PostgreSQL, CNS, OpenSSH, OpenSSL, vulnerability
mitigation. Can work with Windows as needed, but prefer not to have this be my
primary work relationship with you.

\- Cloud services and infrastructure/deployment management (DevOps): AWS (EC2,
R53, VPC, S3/Glacier, CloudFront, IAM), GCP (GKE, IAM), Heroku, SaltStack,
Terraform, Docker, Packer, Vagrant, Capistrano, multiple CI/CD pipelines (they
reduce to Yaml), some Kubernetes.

\---

Hi there! I'm Dylan. I'm excited to help you (and your team, as applicable) to
grow, to build, and to ship. I genuinely enjoy listening to, and deepening my
understanding of, your needs; working with you to design and develop
appropriate solutions; and putting them out into the world. In a pinch, I'm
happy to help your growing company migrate from Heroku onto AWS.

Technically, my specialization has been around developing and deploying Ruby
on Rails applications and the infrastructure underpinning them. My experience
with systems and networks-cum-DevOps well predates the term DevOps, going back
about 20 years.

I've long worked with social impact-focused organizations, particularly in
education and healthcare. I'm professional, well-exposed to the
particularities in these markets, and pragmatic regarding business needs in
the social impact sector.

My recent projects include designing and building the backend for a push
messaging service utilising Twilio, plugging AWS Translate into a Rails app to
machine translate content, encapsulating parts of a source code build pipeline
within Docker containers, building out GitLab pipelines, and improving the
deployment pipeline for an Elixir/Phoenix app.

Let's have a conversation to see if we can find ways to help each other get
better. I look forward to hearing from you.

dylan+hn -at- arborealstudios com

